# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  уни-патч для линукса и для макоси

## HPDX2300

UNI-patch для 64-bit линукса есть давно, называется 1C8_UP.exe (размер 30720 байт).
Но в случае с 64-bit бэкбейс.so после патча либа становится нерабочей.
объясню как внедрять UNI-patch в либу бэкбейс для 64-bit линукса и для макоси (она вроде только 64-bit) так, чтобы результат был рабочим.
рецепт проверялся на версиях от 8.3.8 до 8.3.20

----------

redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

UNI-patch для 64-bit линукса есть давно, называется 1C8_UP.exe (размер 30720 байт).
Но в случае с 64-bit бэкбейс.so после патча либа становится нерабочей.
Далее я объясню как внедрять UNI-patch в либу бэкбейс для 64-bit линукса и для макоси (она вроде только 64-bit) так, чтобы результат был рабочим, ну или, по крайней мере, чтобы патченная либа была основой для будущих репаков - сейчас в коде линуксовой либы не наблюдается поиск наличия патчей, как это сейчас делается в изделии для винды, но в будущем это вскоре появится и в линуксовых и в макосных изделиях.

Кроме уни-патча ещё очень необходим "правильный" делик-патч (deLIC-patch), но в этой теме я для краткости изложения про него не буду писать, а то букафф будет оч.много.
Что нам понадобится? виндовый 1с8_UP.exe (размер 30720 байт) и железнодорожная кувалда весом около 3кг.


1) Виндовый 1C8_UP.exe можно применить к линуксовой либе бэкбейс и узнать адрес HASP-API-EP - начиная с этого адреса 1C8_UP запишет 64-битный уни-патч размером 0x2A00, последний полезно сохранить в отдельном файле, назовем его up64.bin (в нем, скорее всего, будет дамп ключика для 0x64=100 клиентских лицензий), из него можно легко получить заготовки уни-патчей up05.bin, up10.bin, up20.bin, up50.bin для 5,10,20,50 к.л..

найдем начало блока "уни-патч-х64":


```
$ hexdump -C 1c8_UP.exe | grep "51 53 52"
00002200  51 53 52 57 56 e8 88 13  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |QSRWV...........|
```

сохраним блок "уни-патч-х64" в файл:


```
$ dd if=1c8_UP.exe of=up64.bin bs=1 skip=$((0x2200)) count=$((0x2A00)) conv=notrunc
10752+0 records in
10752+0 records out
10752 bytes (11 kB) copied, 0,0493868 s, 218 kB/s
```

сделаем заготовки уни-патчей up05.bin, up10.bin, up20.bin, up50.bin для 5,10,20,50 к.л..


```
$ cp up64.bin up05.bin
$ cp up64.bin up10.bin
$ cp up64.bin up20.bin
$ cp up64.bin up50.bin

$ printf '\x05' | dd of=up05.bin bs=1 seek=$((0x11F8)) count=1 conv=notrunc
$ printf '\x05' | dd of=up05.bin bs=1 seek=$((0x137E)) count=1 conv=notrunc

$ printf '\x0A' | dd of=up10.bin bs=1 seek=$((0x11F8)) count=1 conv=notrunc
$ printf '\x0A' | dd of=up10.bin bs=1 seek=$((0x137E)) count=1 conv=notrunc

$ printf '\x14' | dd of=up20.bin bs=1 seek=$((0x11F8)) count=1 conv=notrunc
$ printf '\x14' | dd of=up20.bin bs=1 seek=$((0x137E)) count=1 conv=notrunc

$ printf '\x32' | dd of=up50.bin bs=1 seek=$((0x11F8)) count=1 conv=notrunc
$ printf '\x32' | dd of=up50.bin bs=1 seek=$((0x137E)) count=1 conv=notrunc
```


2) найдем в файле backbas.so (или backbas.dylib) HASP_API64_EP поиском цепочки [41 81 78 08 6C 68 73 68]:
в MC (Midnight Commander) жмем кнопки на файле backbas.so (или backbas.dylib):
Shift+F3, F4, F7, искать "41 81 78 08 6C 68 73 68" (Hexadecimal)
смещение смотреть в правом верхнем углу (0x005B7DB5)
в backbas.so такая цепочка уникальна, в backbas.dylib их две, берите первую.

калькулятором вычисляем (в режиме Hexadecimal):
для Linux x64 вычитать 0х75: HASP_API64_EP = 5B7DB5 - 75 = 5B7D40 (значения для 20-1363.lnx64)
для    MacOSX вычитать 0х4A: HASP_API64_EP = 58A23A - 4A = 58A1F0 (значения для 21-1140.macos)


3) запишем блок "уни-патч-х64" в файл либы бэкбейс:

место записи "уни-патч-х64" вычисляется на калькуляторе так: HASP_API64_EP - 0x2A00
т.е. надо записать уни-патч-х64 (его размер 0x2A00), сдвинув его к началу файла, так, чтобы не перезаписалась функция, которая начинается с точки HASP_API64_EP (её начало мы ниже подрихтуем)

для Linux x64 (пример для 20-1363.lnx64):
HASP_API64_EP - 2A00 = 5B7D40 - 2A00 = 5B5340


```
$ dd if=up64.bin of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x5B5340)) count=$((0x2A00)) conv=notrunc
10752+0 records in
10752+0 records out
10752 bytes (11 kB) copied, 0,0334565 s, 321 kB/s
```



для MacOSX (пример для 21-1140.macos):
HASP_API64_EP - 2A00 = 58A1F0 - 2A00 = 5877F0


```
$ dd if=up64.bin of=backbas.dylib.2 bs=1 seek=$((0x5877F0)) count=$((0x2A00)) conv=notrunc
10752+0 records in
10752+0 records out
10752 bytes (11 kB) copied, 0,0329808 s, 326 kB/s
```




4) СПОСОБЫ ПЕРЕДАЧИ АРГУМЕНТОВ ПРИ ВЫЗОВЕ ФУНКЦИЙ:
В Windows x64 метод передачи всех параметров немного похож на fastcall.
Первые 4 аргумента записываются в регистры RCX,RDX,R8,R9, а остальные — в стек.
Метод передачи аргументов в Linux x64 и в MacOSX почти такой же, как и в Windows, но используются 6 регистров (RDI,RSI,RDX,RCX,R8,R9) вместо 4.
Код уни-патча компилировался в Windows x64, а работать будет в Linux x64 и в MacOSX - 9 параметров для функции HASP_API64_EP оформляются в structure и передаются указателем на неё. Линуксовый и макосный код передает указатель в регистре RDI, а виндовый код уни-патча ожидает его в регистре RCX.
Вот так изменим начало фунции HASP_API64_EP (в Linux x64 и в MacOSX):


```
57               push rdi
59               pop rcx      т.е. значение регистра rdi записывается в регистр rcx
E9 F9 D5 FF FF   jmp в начало блока уни-патч-х64 т.е. jmp -10759
```

для Linux x64 (пример для 20-1363.lnx64) запись по адресу HASP_API64_EP:


```
$ printf '\x57\x59\xE9\xF9\xD5\xFF\xFF' | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x5B7D40)) count=7 conv=notrunc
7+0 records in
7+0 records out
7 bytes (7 B) copied, 0,000178756 s, 39,2 kB/s
```



для MacOSX (пример для 21-1140.macos) запись по адресу HASP_API64_EP:


```
$ printf '\x57\x59\xE9\xF9\xD5\xFF\xFF' | dd of=backbas.dylib bs=1 seek=$((0x58A1F0)) count=7 conv=notrunc
7+0 records in
7+0 records out
7 bytes (7 B) copied, 0,000166049 s, 42,2 kB/s
```




5) Код уни-патча скомпилирован так, что он не теряет работоспособность при изменении адреса его загрузки в память. Именно поэтому его можно перемещать в секции .text
А ещё код уни-патча использует свои локальные переменные и будет писать данные прямо в памяти своего кода.
Если не изменить аттрибуты памяти, в которой расположен код уни-патча, с R-X (можно читать и исполнять) на RWX (можно читать, писать и исполнять), то при первом же выполнении кода уни-патча произойдет крах - ОС прихлопнет процесс при попытке произвести запись в память, в которой это не допускается.
Осталось совсем чуть-чуть - надо изменить в заголовке либы backbas аттрибуты секции .text с R-X на RWX.
Чтобы понять "что, где и как будем менять в заголовке файла либы?" применим 010editor т.к. он научен понимать либы линукса и макоси. Можно обойтись без 010editor, главное - решить задачу "изменить аттрибуты секции .text с R-X на RWX".

для Linux x64 (пример для 20-1363.lnx64) запись по адресу 0x7С:



```
$ printf '\x07' | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x7С)) count=1 conv=notrunc
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
1 byte (1 B) copied, 0,00011292 s, 8,9 kB/s
```



для MacOSX (пример для 21-1140.macos) запись по адресу 0x5C:



```
$ printf '\x07' | dd of=backbas.dylib bs=1 seek=$((0x5C)) count=1 conv=notrunc
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
1 byte (1 B) copied, 0,000161868 s, 6,2 kB/s
```

----------

asotel (11.06.2022), DontTrustMexD (24.04.2022), KennySP00 (18.05.2022), morbidsr (16.04.2022), Nekii (18.04.2022), redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

возможно, получится нерабочее изделие и будет падать (особенно в макоси). пишите - разберемся
для примера:
https://www.upload.ee/files/14046944...-v20-1363.html

----------

Gen@ha (23.08.2022), KennySP00 (18.05.2022), olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

тестовая версия 21-1197.linux-x64 "взлетела" с унипатчем:


```
$ dd if=up64.bin of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x5ED5F0)) count=$((0x2A00)) conv=notrunc
10752+0 records in
10752+0 records out
10752 bytes (11 kB) copied, 0,0313987 s, 342 kB/s

$ printf '\x57\x59\xE9\xF9\xD5\xFF\xFF' | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x5EFFF0)) count=7 conv=notrunc
7+0 records in
7+0 records out
7 bytes (7 B) copied, 0,000137062 s, 51,1 kB/s

$ printf '\x07' | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x7c)) count=1 conv=notrunc
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
1 byte (1 B) copied, 0,000142588 s, 7,0 kB/s
```

погоняем, понаблюдаем

----------

KennySP00 (18.05.2022), olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Если у кого нет 1с8_UP.exe, то берите любой репак для windows-х64 и в нём есть backbas.dll, содержащая унипатч.
унипатч начинается цепочкой байтов: 51 53 52 57 56 e8 88 13
если не установлен hexdump, то и не нужен - во 2) пункте объяснял как в MC (Midnight Commander) искать цепочку байтов

----------

KennySP00 (18.05.2022), Mordens (21.05.2022), olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

В изделии для макоси ver.21-1140 исполняемые файлы имеют цифр.подпись (смотреть "man codesign"), поэтому после патча либы бэкбейс изделие не "взлетит" без дополнительных "ударов кувалдой".
Изделие версии 8-2137 не имеет цифр.подпись и потому "взлетает" после патча либы бэкбейс унипатчем.
Мне лениво выяснять ответ на вопрос "с какой версии и релиза началось подписывание исполняемых файлов?" - я не фанат макоси.


```
$ codesign -d -v  /opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1140/backbas.dylib
Executable=/opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1140/backbas.dylib
Identifier=backbas
Format=Mach-O thin (x86_64)
CodeDirectory v=20500 size=86707 flags=0x10000(runtime) hashes=2701+5 location=embedded
Signature size=8924
Timestamp=Dec 28, 2021 at 2:56:58 PM
Info.plist=not bound
TeamIdentifier=XS78KJN5SE
Runtime Version=10.12.0
Sealed Resources=none
Internal requirements count=1 size=168


$ codesign -d -vvv  /opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1140/backbas.dylib
Executable=/opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1140/backbas.dylib
Identifier=backbas
Format=Mach-O thin (x86_64)
CodeDirectory v=20500 size=86707 flags=0x10000(runtime) hashes=2701+5 location=embedded
Hash type=sha256 size=32
CandidateCDHash sha256=9d44b6d1c10d22018466d5b3dd66ae8d528c5c5e
Hash choices=sha256
CDHash=9d44b6d1c10d22018466d5b3dd66ae8d528c5c5e
Signature size=8924
Authority=Developer ID Application: 1C-SOFT, OOO (XS78KJN5SE)
Authority=Developer ID Certification Authority
Authority=Apple Root CA
Timestamp=Dec 28, 2021 at 2:56:58 PM
Info.plist=not bound
TeamIdentifier=XS78KJN5SE
Runtime Version=10.12.0
Sealed Resources=none
Internal requirements count=1 size=168
```

Если будет у меня время и настроение - найду способ отломить ц.п. и расскажу.

Кстати, уни-патч в либе для макоси можно сдвигать от точки HASP_API64_EP в направлении к концу файла на 2 байта (код HASP_API64 для макоси и код HASP_API64 для линукса различаются и по нумерации версии и по содержанию)
т.е. либу для макоси вот так мона патчить:


```
# значения для 21-1140.macos
HASP_API64_EP=0x58A1F0
dd if=up64.bin of=backbas.dylib bs=1 seek=$(($HASP_API64_EP + 2)) count=$((0x2A00)) conv=notrunc
printf '\x57\x59' | dd of=backbas.dylib bs=1 seek=$(($HASP_API64_EP)) count=2 conv=notrunc
printf '\x07' | dd of=backbas.dylib bs=1 seek=$((0x5C)) count=1 conv=notrunc
```

----------

KennySP00 (18.05.2022), Mordens (21.05.2022), Nekii (23.04.2022), olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...найду способ отломить ц.п. и расскажу...


удаление ц.п.: codesign --remove-signature


```
$ sudo chown -R UID:GID /opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1140
$ codesign --remove-signature  /opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1140/1cv8
$ codesign --remove-signature  /opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1140/1cv8c
$ codesign --remove-signature  /opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1140/backbas.dylib
... так с каждым исполняемым файлом
```

сказанного достаточно, тему закрываю.

----------

KennySP00 (18.05.2022), Mordens (21.05.2022), Nekii (23.04.2022), olegtelec (27.09.2022), Pependos (03.05.2022), redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

"эндоскоп" (для заглядывания под "капот"), онже отладчик и дизасемблер IDA:
бесплатная IDA 7.7 для Linux на сервере upload.ee


```
$ sha1sum -b idafree77_linux.run
42038657317ebea44954b484a236e7f8cbc7d2fa  idafree77_linux.run
```

бесплатная IDA 7.7 для Windows-x64 на сервере upload.ee
для проверки SHA1-checksums:


```
$ sha1sum -b idafree77_windows.exe
1f815be20a119cc835e7678a32032ab130834d49  idafree77_windows.exe
```

бесплатная IDA 7.7 для MacOSX (macOS не старше 10.14)


```
$ sha1sum -b idafree77_mac.app.zip 
195ced3615ea9975953271a68a4b58a8b754f67e idafree77_mac.app.zip
```

бесплатная IDA 7.6 для MacOSX, работает на HighSierra (macOS 10.13.6)


```
$ sha1sum -b idafree76_mac.app.zip 
95cd7b918bb2aa47fb10d05c606609a0e91de285 *idafree76_mac.app.zip
```

----------

KennySP00 (18.05.2022), Mordens (21.05.2022), olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (18.05.2022), vovashulga (18.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

В посте #2 в пункте 5) была опечатка в коде команды dd - "seek=$((0x7С))" - вместо латинской написана русская буква "С".
Те, кто копи-пастят код команды и не анализируют её выхлоп, получают в результате нерабочую либу.
Всё надо делать осознанно, а не механически.

----------

olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (22.05.2022), vovashulga (22.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

патчер для линукса-x64.
код ниже сохранить в файл unipatch.py
запускать так (либа бэкбейс должна быть рядом - в том же каталоге):
python  unipatch.py
проверялось на питоне 2.7.5


```
import os, glob, mmap

pattern_hex = '\x41\x81\x78\x08\x6C\x68\x73\x68'
unipatch_hex = '\
\x51\x53\x52\x57\x56\xe8\x88\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xa0\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xa4\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xa8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xac\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xb0\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xb1\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xb2\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xfa\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xfa\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x06\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc4\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xc8\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xcc\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xd0\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd4\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xd5\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd6\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x1e\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x0e\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x1a\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x7a\x23\x25\x41\x71\xcf\
\x1d\x28\x01\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\xfb\x13\x15\xea\x8f\xea\
\x73\xea\xeb\xea\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd0\xbc\x08\x3f\x28\
\x30\x02\xe5\x6f\x3e\x39\xd4\x76\x9f\x6f\xd4\x76\x21\x57\x02\x41\
\xc3\xcc\xd5\xa7\x4b\x4c\xc2\x81\x64\x84\x55\x76\x41\xe1\x5e\x2c\
\x18\xa7\x6f\xf2\x08\xe1\x40\xa0\x4e\x94\xa7\x4a\xb5\x41\x53\x6d\
\x48\xc3\x6d\xe4\xa4\xec\xc8\x9c\x27\x7d\xe0\x79\x51\xb1\x25\xc6\
\xa1\x69\x14\xfb\x03\x7b\xc5\x1b\xe3\xef\xa3\x1e\x04\xb5\xa5\xe1\
\x4e\xc8\x5d\x28\x99\x30\x10\x39\x2f\x8d\xb3\xe0\x95\xf0\x36\x91\
\x56\x46\xc4\x75\x01\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\x57\x42\x50\x54\x01\x00\x00\x00\x70\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x21\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xff\xff\
\x00\x01\x02\x4a\x1f\x01\x18\x02\x08\x01\x14\x2c\x33\x00\xcb\x70\
\x6d\x3b\xd6\xc5\x93\x1b\x0a\x00\x00\x00\x04\x00\x00\x00\xdb\x30\
\x9a\x21\x2c\x25\xde\x65\x6c\x65\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x08\
\x97\xf2\x84\xcf\xdc\x4e\x1e\xbb\x55\x6e\x19\x91\x2d\x4a\x74\xa3\
\x33\x7d\x33\x69\x30\xe3\x5c\x64\xe5\xd7\x5b\x51\xc3\xc4\x9d\x0f\
\xf7\xd5\xf6\xa4\x34\x0e\xe5\xe5\x4b\x63\x44\x2e\x80\x73\x06\xf8\
\x6a\xd1\x37\xba\x0f\x9a\xfd\x74\x7b\x5c\x89\xae\x3b\xac\x18\xbb\
\x71\x8a\x9b\x85\x7c\x13\x1d\x9f\xbf\x55\x82\x70\x6d\x87\xda\x18\
\x0a\xbd\xc4\x22\x05\xa5\x28\xd4\x54\xb2\xbc\x38\xf1\xf2\xe6\xf4\
\x54\x09\x42\x4c\xb2\xe1\x1d\xab\x64\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x64\x00\
\x00\x00\xfe\xff\x00\x01\x02\x4a\x1f\x01\x04\x07\x08\x01\x10\x34\
\x07\x00\x5e\x48\x89\xc9\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x31\xd2\x8a\x41\x16\x89\
\x06\x48\x89\xf3\x48\x83\xc6\x10\x48\x83\xf8\x01\x75\x0d\xc6\x41\
\x28\x01\xc6\x41\x30\x00\xe9\x32\x02\x00\x00\x66\x8b\x51\x20\xc1\
\xe2\x10\x66\x8b\x51\x24\x48\x8b\x3e\x3b\x14\x3e\x75\x02\x74\x10\
\x48\x83\xc6\x50\x48\x8b\x3e\x3b\x14\x3e\x0f\x85\x0d\x02\x00\x00\
\x89\x53\x04\x48\x89\x73\x08\x48\x83\xf8\x03\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\
\x2c\x75\x21\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\
\x48\x0f\xb7\x04\x06\x89\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\
\xd9\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x04\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\x2d\x75\x21\
\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x41\x28\x66\x8b\x79\x2c\x48\xd1\
\xe0\x66\x89\x3c\x06\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\xac\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x05\x75\x2a\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x8b\x56\x18\x8b\x04\
\x16\x89\x41\x28\x48\x8b\x56\x10\x8b\x04\x16\x89\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\
\x30\x66\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x34\x54\x64\x00\x00\xe9\x7c\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x06\x74\x05\x83\xf8\x2e\x75\x22\x48\x03\x76\x08\
\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x06\x48\x0f\xb7\xf8\xc1\xe8\x10\x89\x79\x28\x89\
\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x4f\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\
\xf8\x28\x75\x1a\xc7\x41\x28\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x2c\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x2f\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\
\xf8\x2a\x75\x0c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x1d\x01\x00\x00\
\x48\x83\xf8\x2b\x75\x0c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x0b\x01\
\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x30\x75\x05\xe9\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\
\x32\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\x34\x75\x32\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\
\x48\x8b\x79\x40\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\x48\x01\xc6\x48\x89\xc8\
\x48\x31\xc9\x8b\x48\x2c\x9c\xfc\xf3\x66\xa5\x9d\x48\x89\xc1\xc7\
\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\xc2\x00\x00\x00\x83\xf8\x33\x74\x06\
\x48\x83\xf8\x33\x75\x35\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x8b\x79\
\x40\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\x48\x01\xc6\x48\x89\xc8\x48\x31\xc9\
\x8b\x48\x2c\x48\x87\xf7\x9c\xfc\xf3\x66\xa5\x9d\x48\x89\xc1\xc7\
\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x82\x00\x00\x00\x83\xf8\x3c\x74\x05\
\x83\xf8\x58\x75\x31\x83\x79\x2c\x08\x72\x72\x51\x48\x81\xec\x00\
\x01\x00\x00\x49\x89\xe0\x48\x31\xd2\x8b\x51\x2c\x48\x8b\x49\x40\
\xe8\x85\x0b\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\x00\x01\x00\x00\x59\xc7\x41\x30\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x47\x83\xf8\x3d\x74\x05\x83\xf8\x59\x75\x31\
\x83\x79\x2c\x08\x72\x37\x51\x48\x31\xd2\x8b\x51\x2c\x48\x8b\x49\
\x40\x48\x81\xec\x00\x01\x00\x00\x49\x89\xe0\xe8\x34\x10\x00\x00\
\x48\x81\xc4\x00\x01\x00\x00\x59\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x0c\x83\xf8\x55\x75\x02\xeb\x05\xb8\x78\x56\x34\x12\x5e\x5f\x5a\
\x5b\x59\xc3\x56\x57\x48\x89\xd6\x48\x89\xcf\x31\xc9\x44\x89\xc1\
\xf3\xa4\x5f\x5e\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\
\xec\x18\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x1f\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\x24\
\x20\xc1\xe8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\
\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x2b\x4c\x24\x20\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\
\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x88\x44\x24\x04\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x04\x83\xf0\x01\
\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\xc1\xe9\x03\x21\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\
\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0a\x8b\x0c\x24\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\
\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x07\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x02\x85\xc0\
\x74\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x05\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x04\x85\xc0\
\x74\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x08\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x04\x24\x83\xe0\x01\x89\x04\x24\
\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x01\xc1\xe0\x02\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x8b\
\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xd1\xe0\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\
\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x0c\x24\x8b\x40\x0f\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0b\
\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x04\x31\xc8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x83\xc4\x18\xc3\x48\
\x89\x54\x24\x10\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x48\xc7\x44\x24\
\x30\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x58\x8b\x40\x14\x89\x44\x24\
\x20\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x35\x89\x19\x08\x01\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\
\x24\x20\xc1\xe8\x0c\x89\x44\x24\x20\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x0a\x00\x00\
\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\xff\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x24\x83\x7c\x24\
\x24\x05\x76\x69\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x0f\x89\x44\x24\x2c\
\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x00\x74\x0a\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x01\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x08\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x00\x00\x00\x00\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x0b\x73\x0a\
\xc7\x44\x24\x3c\x01\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x08\xc7\x44\x24\x3c\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x3c\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x21\xc1\x89\xc8\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x24\xd3\xe0\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x30\
\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xc1\xe8\x04\x89\x44\x24\x20\xeb\x86\x8b\x44\x24\
\x30\xc1\xe8\x06\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x58\x88\x41\x13\x48\x8b\x44\x24\
\x58\x0f\xb6\x40\x13\xc1\xe0\x06\x83\xc8\x1f\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x58\
\x89\x41\x0f\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x01\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x28\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x24\x83\
\x7c\x24\x24\x27\x77\x6a\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\
\xb6\x04\x01\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x58\x89\xc1\xe8\xa6\xfd\xff\xff\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\xd1\xe0\x0b\
\x44\x24\x34\x89\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\
\x01\x3b\x44\x24\x34\x75\x12\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\
\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x01\xeb\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\
\xd1\xe8\x35\x62\x00\x50\x80\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x01\xeb\x85\
\x48\x83\xc4\x48\xc3\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x48\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x01\xc1\xf8\x05\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x50\x88\x41\x0a\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x02\xc1\xf8\
\x07\x83\xe0\x01\x83\xf0\x01\x88\x44\x24\x24\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x24\
\x85\xc0\x74\x0e\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x00\x89\x44\x24\x3c\
\xeb\x0e\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x00\xf7\xd0\x89\x44\x24\x3c\
\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x3c\x88\x44\x24\x26\xc7\x44\x24\x28\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x01\x83\xe0\x1f\x88\x44\x24\
\x25\xc7\x44\x24\x2c\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\xff\
\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x2c\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x04\x7d\x3d\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\
\x28\xc0\xe0\x02\x88\x44\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x25\x83\xe0\x01\
\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\x83\xf1\x01\x83\xe1\x01\xd1\xe1\x09\xc8\x0f\
\xb6\x4c\x24\x28\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x88\x44\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\
\x25\xd0\xe8\x88\x44\x24\x25\xeb\xb2\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x28\x35\xff\
\x00\x00\x00\x88\x44\x24\x2a\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x28\x88\x44\x24\x29\
\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x2a\x88\x44\x24\x2b\xc7\x44\x24\x2c\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x2c\x83\x7c\x24\
\x2c\x08\x0f\x8d\x9f\x00\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\x83\xc0\x08\xc1\
\xf8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\
\x44\x01\x02\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\x83\xc1\x08\xba\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x29\
\xca\x89\xd1\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\
\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\xd3\xe0\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x29\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x88\x44\x24\x29\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\x83\xc0\x18\xc1\xf8\x02\x25\
\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\
\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\x83\xc1\x18\xba\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x29\xca\x89\xd1\
\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\x31\xc8\x8b\
\x4c\x24\x2c\xd3\xe0\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x2b\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x88\x44\
\x24\x2b\xe9\x4c\xff\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\xc7\x40\x0b\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x20\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x30\x1f\
\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xff\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x30\x83\
\x7c\x24\x30\x00\x0f\x8c\xa4\x00\x00\x00\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x26\xc1\
\xe0\x03\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x41\x0f\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x38\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x38\x83\x7c\
\x24\x38\x0c\x7d\x14\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x50\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\xe8\xa6\
\x00\x00\x00\x88\x44\x24\x34\xeb\xdb\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xd1\xe0\x89\
\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xc1\xf8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\
\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\
\x2b\x4c\x24\x30\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\
\x83\xe1\x01\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x54\x24\x28\xd3\xea\x89\
\xd1\x83\xe1\x01\x31\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x34\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x20\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x20\xe9\x47\xff\xff\xff\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\x89\x48\x0b\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x26\xc1\
\xe0\x03\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x24\xc1\xe1\x02\x09\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\
\x24\xd1\xe1\x09\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x24\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x50\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x83\xc4\x48\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x89\x4c\
\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x28\x8b\x44\x24\x30\x83\xe0\x1f\x89\x44\x24\
\x30\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xd1\xe8\x83\xe0\x03\xe8\x10\x00\x00\x00\x80\
\x04\x00\x00\xa0\x04\x00\x00\x80\x05\x00\x00\xa0\x05\x00\x00\x59\
\x8b\x04\x81\x89\x44\x24\x04\xc7\x44\x24\x08\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\
\x44\x24\x0c\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x0c\xff\xc0\x89\
\x44\x24\x0c\x83\x7c\x24\x0c\x0c\x7d\x3d\x8b\x44\x24\x0c\x0f\xb6\
\xc8\x8b\x44\x24\x04\xd3\xe8\x83\xe0\x01\x85\xc0\x74\x27\x8b\x44\
\x24\x0c\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x10\x0f\xb6\xc8\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x10\x8b\x40\x0f\xd3\xe8\x8b\x4c\x24\x08\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x08\xeb\xb2\x8b\x44\x24\x30\x83\xe0\x01\xc1\xe0\
\x02\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x8b\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xc1\xe8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\
\x2b\x4c\x24\x30\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x38\x0f\xb6\x49\x0a\x31\xc8\x88\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x8b\
\x40\x0f\xd1\xe0\x0f\xb6\x0c\x24\x8b\x54\x24\x08\x31\xca\x89\xd1\
\x83\xe1\x01\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x8b\x44\x24\
\x30\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x18\x0f\xb6\xc8\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x18\x8b\x40\x0b\xd3\xe8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\
\x8b\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0b\x0f\xb6\x0c\x24\x31\xc8\
\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x83\xc4\x28\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x48\x89\x4c\
\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x38\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x48\x83\x78\x14\x00\x74\
\x14\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x48\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\xe8\x3f\xfa\xff\xff\
\xe9\x97\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x48\xe8\xa6\xfb\xff\xff\xc7\
\x44\x24\x20\x01\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x20\x83\x7c\x24\x20\x27\
\x77\x6a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\x0f\xb6\x04\x01\x48\
\x8b\x54\x24\x48\x89\xc1\xe8\x2e\xfe\xff\xff\x89\x44\x24\x28\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\xd1\xe0\x0b\x44\x24\x28\x89\
\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\x3b\x44\x24\
\x28\x75\x12\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x40\x89\x01\xeb\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\x35\x62\
\x00\x50\x80\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\x89\x01\xeb\x85\x48\x83\xc4\x38\
\xc3\x49\x89\xe3\x48\x83\xec\x68\x45\x85\xc0\x49\x89\x5b\xf8\x49\
\x89\x6b\xf0\x49\x89\x73\xe8\x49\x89\x7b\xe0\x4d\x89\x63\xd8\x44\
\x8b\x61\x04\x44\x89\xc5\x48\x89\xd6\x48\x89\xcb\x45\x89\xe1\x45\
\x89\x63\xc8\x74\x26\x49\x8d\x4b\xc8\x49\x89\x4b\xb8\xe8\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x5a\x48\x81\xea\xd0\x1d\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\
\x20\xe8\xe2\xfe\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x03\x44\x31\xc8\
\x89\xc1\x44\x31\xe0\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\
\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x02\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\
\x80\xc1\xc0\x04\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\
\xc0\x06\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x08\
\x33\x03\x89\xc2\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x0a\x89\x13\x31\xc8\
\x85\xed\x48\x8b\x6c\x24\x58\x89\x43\x04\x41\x89\xc4\x89\xc2\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x74\x27\x48\x8d\x4c\x24\x34\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x5a\
\x48\x81\xea\x5d\x1e\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xe8\x55\
\xfe\xff\xff\x8b\x54\x24\x34\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x03\x48\x8b\
\x7c\x24\x48\x31\xd0\x89\xc1\x44\x31\xe0\x4c\x8b\x64\x24\x40\x35\
\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x05\
\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0a\x33\x03\
\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0f\x33\x03\x89\x0b\
\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x14\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\
\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x19\x33\x03\x48\x85\xf6\x89\x0b\x89\
\x43\x04\x48\x8b\x5c\x24\x60\x74\x06\x44\x89\x0e\x89\x56\x04\x48\
\x8b\x74\x24\x50\x48\x83\xc4\x68\xc3\x48\x83\xec\x08\x4c\x8d\x0c\
\x24\x41\xb8\x01\x00\x00\x00\x49\x89\x09\x8b\x41\x5c\x48\xc1\xe0\
\x20\x8b\x49\x12\x48\x09\xc1\x48\x89\xca\x48\x83\xc2\x08\xe8\x6e\
\xfe\xff\xff\x48\x83\xc4\x08\xc3\x49\x89\xe3\x48\x83\xec\x68\x49\
\x89\x5b\xf8\x48\x89\xcb\x49\x89\x6b\xf0\x49\x89\x73\xe8\x49\x89\
\x7b\xe0\x4c\x89\xcf\x44\x8b\x09\x4d\x89\x63\xd8\x45\x89\xc4\x44\
\x89\xc8\x48\x89\xd6\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x19\x33\x41\x04\
\x44\x89\x49\x04\x89\x01\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x14\
\x89\x4b\x04\x44\x31\xc8\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0f\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0a\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x05\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x8b\x43\x04\x31\xc8\x89\x4b\x04\
\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\x45\x85\xe4\x89\x03\x89\xc5\x41\x89\xc0\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x74\x37\x48\x8b\x07\x49\x8d\x4b\xcc\x44\x0f\xb7\x48\
\x1e\x44\x0f\xb7\x40\x0c\x0f\xb7\x50\x08\x49\x89\x4b\xb8\xe8\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x5a\x48\x81\xea\xe1\x1f\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\
\x52\x20\xe8\xd1\xfc\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x34\x8b\x43\x04\x44\
\x31\xc0\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x0a\x89\x4b\x04\x31\
\xe8\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x08\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x06\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x04\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x02\x33\x43\x04\x89\xc2\
\x89\xc8\x31\xd0\x89\x53\x04\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\x45\x85\xe4\x4c\
\x8b\x64\x24\x40\x89\x03\x89\xc5\x89\xc1\x89\x44\x24\x30\x74\x3d\
\x48\x8b\x07\x48\x8d\x4c\x24\x30\x44\x0f\xb7\x48\x1e\x44\x0f\xb7\
\x40\x0c\x0f\xb7\x50\x08\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x20\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x5a\x48\x81\xea\x8e\x20\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xe8\
\x24\xfc\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x34\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x43\x04\
\x48\x8b\x7c\x24\x48\x89\x6b\x04\x48\x8b\x6c\x24\x58\x31\xc8\x48\
\x85\xf6\x89\x03\x48\x8b\x5c\x24\x60\x74\x06\x89\x0e\x44\x89\x46\
\x04\x48\x8b\x74\x24\x50\x48\x83\xc4\x68\xc3\x48\x83\xec\x08\x4c\
\x8d\x0c\x24\x41\xb8\x01\x00\x00\x00\x49\x89\x09\x8b\x41\x5c\x48\
\xc1\xe0\x20\x8b\x49\x12\x48\x09\xc1\x48\x89\xca\x48\x83\xc2\x08\
\xe8\x23\xfe\xff\xff\x48\x83\xc4\x08\xc3\x48\x89\xe0\x48\x81\xec\
\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x58\x08\x48\x89\x68\x10\x48\x89\x70\x18\
\x48\x89\x78\x20\x4c\x89\x60\xf8\x4c\x89\x68\xf0\x4c\x89\x70\xe8\
\x4c\x89\x78\xe0\xb8\x08\x00\x00\x00\x44\x8d\x72\x07\x41\x89\xd7\
\x4c\x89\xc5\x41\xc1\xee\x03\x41\x83\xe7\x07\x48\x89\xcb\x44\x0f\
\x44\xf8\x45\x31\xc9\x41\x8d\x46\xff\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x28\
\x44\x89\x4c\x24\x24\x45\x89\xc8\x44\x89\x4c\x24\x20\x45\x89\xcd\
\x45\x8d\x51\x02\x0f\x84\x7a\x02\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x7c\x24\x30\x44\
\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x4d\x89\xd7\x44\x31\x03\x44\x31\x4b\x04\x45\x85\
\xed\x8b\x0b\x8b\x53\x04\x0f\x85\x16\x01\x00\x00\x45\x39\xfe\x0f\
\x86\xdb\x00\x00\x00\x66\x44\x89\x6d\x10\x48\x8b\x03\x48\x89\xe9\
\x48\x89\x44\x24\x38\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x38\x48\x89\x7c\x24\x40\x89\
\x45\x12\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x38\x66\x44\x89\x7d\x16\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\
\x66\x44\x89\x6d\x3e\x89\x45\x5c\xe8\x1c\xfd\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x7c\
\x24\x40\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x48\x89\x7c\x24\x30\x8b\x74\x24\x34\
\x48\x89\x03\x89\x7c\x24\x50\x48\x8d\x54\x24\x54\x66\x44\x89\x6d\
\x16\x45\x8d\x45\x05\x8b\x4a\xfc\x48\x83\xc2\x14\x8d\x04\x31\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xec\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xec\
\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xf0\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\
\x54\x8b\x4a\xf0\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xf4\x89\xf8\xd3\
\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xf4\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\
\xf8\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xf8\x8d\x04\x31\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xfc\x44\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x41\x31\
\xc4\x49\xff\xc8\x44\x89\x64\x24\x54\x75\x8a\xe9\x42\x01\x00\x00\
\x48\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xe9\x66\xc7\x45\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\
\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x45\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x45\x5c\x89\
\x5d\x12\xe8\x52\xfc\xff\xff\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x00\x00\xe9\x10\x01\
\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x46\x8d\x04\x21\x4c\x8d\x4c\x24\x5c\x8d\
\x34\x02\x44\x89\x03\x4d\x89\xfa\x89\x73\x04\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\
\xc2\x49\x83\xc1\x30\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\
\x2b\x51\xcc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\
\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xd0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\
\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\xd4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\
\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xd8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\
\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\x2b\x51\xdc\x41\
\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\
\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\
\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\xe4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xe8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\
\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\x2b\x51\xec\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\
\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xf0\x44\x89\xc1\
\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\
\xf4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\
\x03\x41\xf8\x49\xff\xca\x0f\x85\x0f\xff\xff\xff\x44\x89\x03\x89\
\x73\x04\x44\x8b\x03\x44\x8b\x4b\x04\x41\x8d\x46\xff\x41\xff\xc5\
\x48\x83\xc3\x08\x44\x89\x44\x24\x20\x41\x39\xc5\x44\x89\x4c\x24\
\x24\x0f\x82\xa0\xfd\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x7c\x24\x28\x41\xba\x02\x00\
\x00\x00\xeb\x05\x44\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x45\x85\xff\x4c\x8b\xac\x24\
\xd8\x00\x00\x00\x74\x2c\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x48\x89\xdf\x48\x8d\
\x4c\x24\x20\x48\x29\xc7\x44\x89\xfa\x0f\xb6\x04\x0f\x48\xff\xc1\
\x30\x41\xff\x48\xff\xca\x75\xf1\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x24\x44\x8b\x44\
\x24\x20\x41\x83\xfe\x02\x0f\x86\xff\x00\x00\x00\x44\x03\x4c\x24\
\x50\x48\x8d\x74\x24\x5c\x45\x01\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\x48\
\x83\xc6\x30\xc1\xe9\x04\x44\x31\xca\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\
\xcc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\
\x03\x46\xd0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc7\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd7\x83\xe1\
\x1f\xd3\xc7\x2b\x7e\xd4\x41\x31\xf8\x89\xf9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\
\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xd8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\
\x04\x31\xfa\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\xdc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\
\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\
\x44\x89\xc7\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd7\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc7\x2b\x7e\xe4\
\x41\x31\xf8\x89\xf9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\
\x46\xe8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xfa\x83\xe1\x1f\
\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\xec\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xf0\x44\x89\xc1\x45\x89\xc1\xc1\xe9\x04\
\x41\x31\xd1\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc1\x44\x2b\x4e\xf4\x45\x31\xc8\
\x44\x89\xc9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xf8\
\x49\xff\xca\x0f\x85\x10\xff\xff\xff\xeb\x51\x41\x83\xfe\x01\x75\
\x0d\x8b\x03\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x43\x04\x89\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8d\
\x44\x24\x20\x48\x89\xe9\x66\xc7\x45\x10\x00\x00\x89\x45\x12\x48\
\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x01\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\xc7\
\x45\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x45\x5c\xe8\x7d\xf9\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x24\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xa4\x24\
\xe0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xac\x24\xf8\x00\x00\x00\x41\x83\xfe\x01\
\x4c\x8b\xb4\x24\xd0\x00\x00\x00\x76\x1b\x45\x85\xff\x74\x0c\x48\
\x8d\x73\xf8\x44\x89\xf9\x48\x89\xdf\xf3\xa4\x44\x89\x43\xf8\x44\
\x89\x4b\xfc\xeb\x07\x44\x89\x03\x44\x89\x4b\x04\x4c\x8b\xbc\x24\
\xc8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xbc\x24\x08\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xb4\x24\
\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x9c\x24\xf0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\xe8\
\x00\x00\x00\xc3\x48\x89\xe0\x48\x81\xec\xf8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\
\x58\x08\x48\x89\x68\x10\x48\x89\x70\x18\x48\x89\x78\x20\x4c\x89\
\x60\xf8\x4c\x89\x68\xf0\x4c\x89\x70\xe8\x4c\x89\x78\xe0\x48\x89\
\xcb\x8d\x4a\x07\x89\xd0\xba\x08\x00\x00\x00\xc1\xe9\x03\x83\xe0\
\x07\x4c\x89\xc7\x0f\x44\xc2\x45\x31\xff\x83\xf9\x01\x89\x4c\x24\
\x30\x44\x8d\x62\x04\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x2c\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x34\x44\
\x89\x7c\x24\x28\x45\x89\xfe\x89\x44\x24\x38\x0f\x86\x9f\x01\x00\
\x00\x83\xc1\xfe\x44\x89\xfe\x89\x4c\x24\x20\x0f\x84\x8f\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x8b\x6c\x24\x60\x85\
\xf6\x44\x8b\x03\x44\x8b\x73\x04\x45\x89\xc7\x44\x89\x44\x24\x28\
\x0f\x85\xee\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x44\x24\x50\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x48\
\x66\x89\x77\x10\x48\x8b\x0b\x89\x47\x12\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x48\x48\
\xc1\xe8\x20\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x48\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x02\
\x00\x66\x89\x77\x3e\x89\x47\x5c\xe8\x0e\xfa\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x44\
\x24\x48\x4c\x8d\x44\x24\x64\x48\x89\x03\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x44\
\x8d\x56\x05\x48\x89\x44\x24\x40\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x44\x66\x89\x77\
\x16\x89\x44\x24\x60\x41\x8b\x48\xfc\x49\x83\xc0\x14\x42\x8d\x14\
\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xec\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\
\x41\x8b\x48\xec\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf0\x89\
\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\x48\xf0\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf4\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\
\x48\xf4\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf8\x89\xc2\xd3\
\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\x48\xf8\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\x89\x50\xfc\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x41\x31\xd5\
\x49\xff\xca\x44\x89\x6c\x24\x64\x0f\x85\x77\xff\xff\xff\x8b\x6c\
\x24\x60\xeb\x4b\x45\x89\xe3\x45\x89\xf1\x4c\x8d\x94\x24\xc0\x00\
\x00\x00\x45\x2b\x42\x04\x44\x89\xc9\x49\x83\xea\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\
\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc8\x45\x31\xc8\x45\x03\x4a\x08\x44\x89\xc1\
\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc9\x45\x31\xc1\x41\x83\xc3\xff\
\x75\xd0\x45\x29\xe8\x41\x29\xe9\x44\x89\x4b\x04\x44\x89\x03\x8b\
\x4c\x24\x34\xff\xc6\x48\x83\xc3\x08\x31\x4b\xf8\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\
\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x34\x31\x4b\xfc\x3b\x74\x24\x20\x44\x89\x74\x24\
\x2c\x0f\x82\x88\xfe\xff\xff\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x45\x31\xff\xeb\x09\
\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x8b\x6c\x24\x60\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x20\
\x44\x89\xfe\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x24\x74\x1a\x48\x8d\x53\x08\x48\x8d\
\x4c\x24\x20\x41\x89\xc0\xe8\xb8\xed\xff\xff\x8b\x74\x24\x24\x44\
\x8b\x7c\x24\x20\x44\x8b\x5c\x24\x30\x41\x83\xfb\x01\x75\x32\x48\
\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\
\xc7\x47\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x47\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x47\x5c\x89\x5f\
\x12\xe8\x75\xf8\xff\xff\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x00\x00\xe9\x29\x01\x00\
\x00\x41\x83\xfb\x02\x75\x34\x48\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\
\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x47\
\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x47\x5c\x89\x5f\x12\xe8\x3d\xf8\xff\xff\x44\x8b\
\x5c\x24\x30\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x00\x00\xeb\x55\x8b\x13\x44\x8b\x43\
\x04\x45\x89\xe2\x4c\x8d\x8c\x24\xc0\x00\x00\x00\x41\x2b\x51\x04\
\x44\x89\xc1\x49\x83\xe9\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xca\x44\
\x31\xc2\x45\x03\x41\x08\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\
\xc8\x41\x31\xd0\x41\x83\xc2\xff\x75\xd2\x44\x29\xea\x41\x29\xe8\
\x41\x83\xfb\x01\x89\x13\x44\x89\x43\x04\x0f\x86\x9a\x00\x00\x00\
\x44\x33\x3b\x33\x73\x04\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\
\x20\x89\x74\x24\x24\x74\x31\x4c\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x49\x89\xd9\x48\
\x8d\x4b\x08\x4d\x29\xc1\x49\x89\xc0\x48\x8d\x54\x24\x20\x0f\xb6\
\x01\x48\xff\xc1\x48\xff\xc2\x49\xff\xc8\x41\x88\x44\x11\xff\x0f\
\xb6\x42\xff\x88\x41\xff\x75\xe6\x41\x83\xfb\x02\x0f\x84\xed\xfe\
\xff\xff\x8b\x13\x44\x8b\x43\x04\x4c\x8d\x8c\x24\xc0\x00\x00\x00\
\x41\x2b\x51\x04\x44\x89\xc1\x49\x83\xe9\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\
\x1f\xd3\xca\x44\x31\xc2\x45\x03\x41\x08\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc8\x41\x31\xd0\x41\x83\xc4\xff\x75\xd2\x44\x29\
\xea\x41\x29\xe8\x44\x89\x43\x04\x89\x13\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x4c\x8b\
\xbc\x24\xd8\x00\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xac\x24\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x31\x03\
\x44\x31\x73\x04\x4c\x8b\xa4\x24\xf0\x00\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xb4\x24\
\xe0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x9c\x24\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xbc\x24\
\x18\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xb4\x24\x10\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xac\x24\
\x08\x01\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\xf8\x00\x00\x00\xc3\xcc\xcc\xcc\xcc\
\x57\x59\xe9\xf9\xd5\xff\xff'

try:
  fullfname=os.getcwd()+"/backbas.so"
  fp = open(fullfname, 'r+')
  if os.stat(fp.name).st_size > 0:
    mm = mmap.mmap(fp.fileno(), os.stat(fp.name).st_size)

    pattern_addr=0;
    unipatch_addr=0;

    pattern_addr = mm.find(pattern_hex)
    if pattern_addr != -1:
      unipatch_addr=pattern_addr-0x2A75
      print "patching  %s  at  offset 0x%08X" % (fullfname, unipatch_addr)
      mm[unipatch_addr:unipatch_addr+0x2A07] = unipatch_hex
      mm[0x7C] = '\x07'

  mm.close()
except IOError:
  print "%s: Cannot open file for read-write." % fullfname
```

----------

olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (22.05.2022), Sergzhel265 (13.06.2022), vovashulga (22.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

патчер для линукса-x64.
код ниже сохранить в файл unipatch.py3
запускать так (либа бэкбейс должна быть рядом - в том же каталоге):
python3  unipatch.py3
проверялось на питоне 3.6.8
в строках 683,684 можно вписать желаемое число "спартанцев" (1,5,10,20,50), по-дефолту получите 100


```
#!/usr/bin/env python3
import os, glob, mmap

pattern = bytearray(b'\x41\x81\x78\x08\x6C\x68\x73\x68')
unipatch = bytearray(b'\
\x51\x53\x52\x57\x56\xe8\x88\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xa0\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xa4\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xa8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xac\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xb0\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xb1\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xb2\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xfa\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xfa\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x06\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc4\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xc8\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xcc\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xd0\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd4\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xd5\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd6\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x1e\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x0e\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x1a\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x7a\x23\x25\x41\x71\xcf\
\x1d\x28\x01\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\xfb\x13\x15\xea\x8f\xea\
\x73\xea\xeb\xea\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd0\xbc\x08\x3f\x28\
\x30\x02\xe5\x6f\x3e\x39\xd4\x76\x9f\x6f\xd4\x76\x21\x57\x02\x41\
\xc3\xcc\xd5\xa7\x4b\x4c\xc2\x81\x64\x84\x55\x76\x41\xe1\x5e\x2c\
\x18\xa7\x6f\xf2\x08\xe1\x40\xa0\x4e\x94\xa7\x4a\xb5\x41\x53\x6d\
\x48\xc3\x6d\xe4\xa4\xec\xc8\x9c\x27\x7d\xe0\x79\x51\xb1\x25\xc6\
\xa1\x69\x14\xfb\x03\x7b\xc5\x1b\xe3\xef\xa3\x1e\x04\xb5\xa5\xe1\
\x4e\xc8\x5d\x28\x99\x30\x10\x39\x2f\x8d\xb3\xe0\x95\xf0\x36\x91\
\x56\x46\xc4\x75\x01\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\x57\x42\x50\x54\x01\x00\x00\x00\x70\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x21\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xff\xff\
\x00\x01\x02\x4a\x1f\x01\x18\x02\x08\x01\x14\x2c\x33\x00\xcb\x70\
\x6d\x3b\xd6\xc5\x93\x1b\x0a\x00\x00\x00\x04\x00\x00\x00\xdb\x30\
\x9a\x21\x2c\x25\xde\x65\x6c\x65\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x08\
\x97\xf2\x84\xcf\xdc\x4e\x1e\xbb\x55\x6e\x19\x91\x2d\x4a\x74\xa3\
\x33\x7d\x33\x69\x30\xe3\x5c\x64\xe5\xd7\x5b\x51\xc3\xc4\x9d\x0f\
\xf7\xd5\xf6\xa4\x34\x0e\xe5\xe5\x4b\x63\x44\x2e\x80\x73\x06\xf8\
\x6a\xd1\x37\xba\x0f\x9a\xfd\x74\x7b\x5c\x89\xae\x3b\xac\x18\xbb\
\x71\x8a\x9b\x85\x7c\x13\x1d\x9f\xbf\x55\x82\x70\x6d\x87\xda\x18\
\x0a\xbd\xc4\x22\x05\xa5\x28\xd4\x54\xb2\xbc\x38\xf1\xf2\xe6\xf4\
\x54\x09\x42\x4c\xb2\xe1\x1d\xab\x64\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x64\x00\
\x00\x00\xfe\xff\x00\x01\x02\x4a\x1f\x01\x04\x07\x08\x01\x10\x34\
\x07\x00\x5e\x48\x89\xc9\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x31\xd2\x8a\x41\x16\x89\
\x06\x48\x89\xf3\x48\x83\xc6\x10\x48\x83\xf8\x01\x75\x0d\xc6\x41\
\x28\x01\xc6\x41\x30\x00\xe9\x32\x02\x00\x00\x66\x8b\x51\x20\xc1\
\xe2\x10\x66\x8b\x51\x24\x48\x8b\x3e\x3b\x14\x3e\x75\x02\x74\x10\
\x48\x83\xc6\x50\x48\x8b\x3e\x3b\x14\x3e\x0f\x85\x0d\x02\x00\x00\
\x89\x53\x04\x48\x89\x73\x08\x48\x83\xf8\x03\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\
\x2c\x75\x21\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\
\x48\x0f\xb7\x04\x06\x89\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\
\xd9\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x04\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\x2d\x75\x21\
\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x41\x28\x66\x8b\x79\x2c\x48\xd1\
\xe0\x66\x89\x3c\x06\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\xac\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x05\x75\x2a\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x8b\x56\x18\x8b\x04\
\x16\x89\x41\x28\x48\x8b\x56\x10\x8b\x04\x16\x89\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\
\x30\x66\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x34\x54\x64\x00\x00\xe9\x7c\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x06\x74\x05\x83\xf8\x2e\x75\x22\x48\x03\x76\x08\
\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x06\x48\x0f\xb7\xf8\xc1\xe8\x10\x89\x79\x28\x89\
\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x4f\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\
\xf8\x28\x75\x1a\xc7\x41\x28\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x2c\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x2f\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\
\xf8\x2a\x75\x0c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x1d\x01\x00\x00\
\x48\x83\xf8\x2b\x75\x0c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x0b\x01\
\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x30\x75\x05\xe9\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\
\x32\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\x34\x75\x32\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\
\x48\x8b\x79\x40\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\x48\x01\xc6\x48\x89\xc8\
\x48\x31\xc9\x8b\x48\x2c\x9c\xfc\xf3\x66\xa5\x9d\x48\x89\xc1\xc7\
\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\xc2\x00\x00\x00\x83\xf8\x33\x74\x06\
\x48\x83\xf8\x33\x75\x35\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x8b\x79\
\x40\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\x48\x01\xc6\x48\x89\xc8\x48\x31\xc9\
\x8b\x48\x2c\x48\x87\xf7\x9c\xfc\xf3\x66\xa5\x9d\x48\x89\xc1\xc7\
\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x82\x00\x00\x00\x83\xf8\x3c\x74\x05\
\x83\xf8\x58\x75\x31\x83\x79\x2c\x08\x72\x72\x51\x48\x81\xec\x00\
\x01\x00\x00\x49\x89\xe0\x48\x31\xd2\x8b\x51\x2c\x48\x8b\x49\x40\
\xe8\x85\x0b\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\x00\x01\x00\x00\x59\xc7\x41\x30\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x47\x83\xf8\x3d\x74\x05\x83\xf8\x59\x75\x31\
\x83\x79\x2c\x08\x72\x37\x51\x48\x31\xd2\x8b\x51\x2c\x48\x8b\x49\
\x40\x48\x81\xec\x00\x01\x00\x00\x49\x89\xe0\xe8\x34\x10\x00\x00\
\x48\x81\xc4\x00\x01\x00\x00\x59\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x0c\x83\xf8\x55\x75\x02\xeb\x05\xb8\x78\x56\x34\x12\x5e\x5f\x5a\
\x5b\x59\xc3\x56\x57\x48\x89\xd6\x48\x89\xcf\x31\xc9\x44\x89\xc1\
\xf3\xa4\x5f\x5e\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\
\xec\x18\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x1f\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\x24\
\x20\xc1\xe8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\
\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x2b\x4c\x24\x20\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\
\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x88\x44\x24\x04\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x04\x83\xf0\x01\
\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\xc1\xe9\x03\x21\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\
\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0a\x8b\x0c\x24\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\
\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x07\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x02\x85\xc0\
\x74\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x05\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x04\x85\xc0\
\x74\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x08\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x04\x24\x83\xe0\x01\x89\x04\x24\
\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x01\xc1\xe0\x02\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x8b\
\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xd1\xe0\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\
\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x0c\x24\x8b\x40\x0f\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0b\
\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x04\x31\xc8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x83\xc4\x18\xc3\x48\
\x89\x54\x24\x10\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x48\xc7\x44\x24\
\x30\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x58\x8b\x40\x14\x89\x44\x24\
\x20\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x35\x89\x19\x08\x01\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\
\x24\x20\xc1\xe8\x0c\x89\x44\x24\x20\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x0a\x00\x00\
\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\xff\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x24\x83\x7c\x24\
\x24\x05\x76\x69\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x0f\x89\x44\x24\x2c\
\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x00\x74\x0a\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x01\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x08\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x00\x00\x00\x00\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x0b\x73\x0a\
\xc7\x44\x24\x3c\x01\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x08\xc7\x44\x24\x3c\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x3c\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x21\xc1\x89\xc8\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x24\xd3\xe0\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x30\
\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xc1\xe8\x04\x89\x44\x24\x20\xeb\x86\x8b\x44\x24\
\x30\xc1\xe8\x06\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x58\x88\x41\x13\x48\x8b\x44\x24\
\x58\x0f\xb6\x40\x13\xc1\xe0\x06\x83\xc8\x1f\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x58\
\x89\x41\x0f\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x01\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x28\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x24\x83\
\x7c\x24\x24\x27\x77\x6a\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\
\xb6\x04\x01\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x58\x89\xc1\xe8\xa6\xfd\xff\xff\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\xd1\xe0\x0b\
\x44\x24\x34\x89\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\
\x01\x3b\x44\x24\x34\x75\x12\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\
\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x01\xeb\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\
\xd1\xe8\x35\x62\x00\x50\x80\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x01\xeb\x85\
\x48\x83\xc4\x48\xc3\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x48\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x01\xc1\xf8\x05\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x50\x88\x41\x0a\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x02\xc1\xf8\
\x07\x83\xe0\x01\x83\xf0\x01\x88\x44\x24\x24\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x24\
\x85\xc0\x74\x0e\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x00\x89\x44\x24\x3c\
\xeb\x0e\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x00\xf7\xd0\x89\x44\x24\x3c\
\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x3c\x88\x44\x24\x26\xc7\x44\x24\x28\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x01\x83\xe0\x1f\x88\x44\x24\
\x25\xc7\x44\x24\x2c\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\xff\
\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x2c\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x04\x7d\x3d\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\
\x28\xc0\xe0\x02\x88\x44\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x25\x83\xe0\x01\
\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\x83\xf1\x01\x83\xe1\x01\xd1\xe1\x09\xc8\x0f\
\xb6\x4c\x24\x28\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x88\x44\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\
\x25\xd0\xe8\x88\x44\x24\x25\xeb\xb2\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x28\x35\xff\
\x00\x00\x00\x88\x44\x24\x2a\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x28\x88\x44\x24\x29\
\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x2a\x88\x44\x24\x2b\xc7\x44\x24\x2c\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x2c\x83\x7c\x24\
\x2c\x08\x0f\x8d\x9f\x00\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\x83\xc0\x08\xc1\
\xf8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\
\x44\x01\x02\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\x83\xc1\x08\xba\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x29\
\xca\x89\xd1\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\
\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\xd3\xe0\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x29\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x88\x44\x24\x29\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\x83\xc0\x18\xc1\xf8\x02\x25\
\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\
\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\x83\xc1\x18\xba\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x29\xca\x89\xd1\
\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\x31\xc8\x8b\
\x4c\x24\x2c\xd3\xe0\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x2b\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x88\x44\
\x24\x2b\xe9\x4c\xff\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\xc7\x40\x0b\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x20\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x30\x1f\
\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xff\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x30\x83\
\x7c\x24\x30\x00\x0f\x8c\xa4\x00\x00\x00\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x26\xc1\
\xe0\x03\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x41\x0f\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x38\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x38\x83\x7c\
\x24\x38\x0c\x7d\x14\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x50\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\xe8\xa6\
\x00\x00\x00\x88\x44\x24\x34\xeb\xdb\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xd1\xe0\x89\
\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xc1\xf8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\
\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\
\x2b\x4c\x24\x30\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\
\x83\xe1\x01\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x54\x24\x28\xd3\xea\x89\
\xd1\x83\xe1\x01\x31\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x34\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x20\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x20\xe9\x47\xff\xff\xff\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\x89\x48\x0b\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x26\xc1\
\xe0\x03\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x24\xc1\xe1\x02\x09\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\
\x24\xd1\xe1\x09\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x24\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x50\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x83\xc4\x48\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x89\x4c\
\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x28\x8b\x44\x24\x30\x83\xe0\x1f\x89\x44\x24\
\x30\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xd1\xe8\x83\xe0\x03\xe8\x10\x00\x00\x00\x80\
\x04\x00\x00\xa0\x04\x00\x00\x80\x05\x00\x00\xa0\x05\x00\x00\x59\
\x8b\x04\x81\x89\x44\x24\x04\xc7\x44\x24\x08\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\
\x44\x24\x0c\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x0c\xff\xc0\x89\
\x44\x24\x0c\x83\x7c\x24\x0c\x0c\x7d\x3d\x8b\x44\x24\x0c\x0f\xb6\
\xc8\x8b\x44\x24\x04\xd3\xe8\x83\xe0\x01\x85\xc0\x74\x27\x8b\x44\
\x24\x0c\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x10\x0f\xb6\xc8\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x10\x8b\x40\x0f\xd3\xe8\x8b\x4c\x24\x08\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x08\xeb\xb2\x8b\x44\x24\x30\x83\xe0\x01\xc1\xe0\
\x02\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x8b\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xc1\xe8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\
\x2b\x4c\x24\x30\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x38\x0f\xb6\x49\x0a\x31\xc8\x88\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x8b\
\x40\x0f\xd1\xe0\x0f\xb6\x0c\x24\x8b\x54\x24\x08\x31\xca\x89\xd1\
\x83\xe1\x01\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x8b\x44\x24\
\x30\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x18\x0f\xb6\xc8\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x18\x8b\x40\x0b\xd3\xe8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\
\x8b\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0b\x0f\xb6\x0c\x24\x31\xc8\
\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x83\xc4\x28\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x48\x89\x4c\
\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x38\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x48\x83\x78\x14\x00\x74\
\x14\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x48\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\xe8\x3f\xfa\xff\xff\
\xe9\x97\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x48\xe8\xa6\xfb\xff\xff\xc7\
\x44\x24\x20\x01\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x20\x83\x7c\x24\x20\x27\
\x77\x6a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\x0f\xb6\x04\x01\x48\
\x8b\x54\x24\x48\x89\xc1\xe8\x2e\xfe\xff\xff\x89\x44\x24\x28\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\xd1\xe0\x0b\x44\x24\x28\x89\
\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\x3b\x44\x24\
\x28\x75\x12\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x40\x89\x01\xeb\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\x35\x62\
\x00\x50\x80\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\x89\x01\xeb\x85\x48\x83\xc4\x38\
\xc3\x49\x89\xe3\x48\x83\xec\x68\x45\x85\xc0\x49\x89\x5b\xf8\x49\
\x89\x6b\xf0\x49\x89\x73\xe8\x49\x89\x7b\xe0\x4d\x89\x63\xd8\x44\
\x8b\x61\x04\x44\x89\xc5\x48\x89\xd6\x48\x89\xcb\x45\x89\xe1\x45\
\x89\x63\xc8\x74\x26\x49\x8d\x4b\xc8\x49\x89\x4b\xb8\xe8\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x5a\x48\x81\xea\xd0\x1d\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\
\x20\xe8\xe2\xfe\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x03\x44\x31\xc8\
\x89\xc1\x44\x31\xe0\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\
\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x02\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\
\x80\xc1\xc0\x04\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\
\xc0\x06\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x08\
\x33\x03\x89\xc2\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x0a\x89\x13\x31\xc8\
\x85\xed\x48\x8b\x6c\x24\x58\x89\x43\x04\x41\x89\xc4\x89\xc2\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x74\x27\x48\x8d\x4c\x24\x34\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x5a\
\x48\x81\xea\x5d\x1e\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xe8\x55\
\xfe\xff\xff\x8b\x54\x24\x34\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x03\x48\x8b\
\x7c\x24\x48\x31\xd0\x89\xc1\x44\x31\xe0\x4c\x8b\x64\x24\x40\x35\
\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x05\
\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0a\x33\x03\
\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0f\x33\x03\x89\x0b\
\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x14\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\
\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x19\x33\x03\x48\x85\xf6\x89\x0b\x89\
\x43\x04\x48\x8b\x5c\x24\x60\x74\x06\x44\x89\x0e\x89\x56\x04\x48\
\x8b\x74\x24\x50\x48\x83\xc4\x68\xc3\x48\x83\xec\x08\x4c\x8d\x0c\
\x24\x41\xb8\x01\x00\x00\x00\x49\x89\x09\x8b\x41\x5c\x48\xc1\xe0\
\x20\x8b\x49\x12\x48\x09\xc1\x48\x89\xca\x48\x83\xc2\x08\xe8\x6e\
\xfe\xff\xff\x48\x83\xc4\x08\xc3\x49\x89\xe3\x48\x83\xec\x68\x49\
\x89\x5b\xf8\x48\x89\xcb\x49\x89\x6b\xf0\x49\x89\x73\xe8\x49\x89\
\x7b\xe0\x4c\x89\xcf\x44\x8b\x09\x4d\x89\x63\xd8\x45\x89\xc4\x44\
\x89\xc8\x48\x89\xd6\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x19\x33\x41\x04\
\x44\x89\x49\x04\x89\x01\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x14\
\x89\x4b\x04\x44\x31\xc8\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0f\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0a\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x05\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x8b\x43\x04\x31\xc8\x89\x4b\x04\
\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\x45\x85\xe4\x89\x03\x89\xc5\x41\x89\xc0\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x74\x37\x48\x8b\x07\x49\x8d\x4b\xcc\x44\x0f\xb7\x48\
\x1e\x44\x0f\xb7\x40\x0c\x0f\xb7\x50\x08\x49\x89\x4b\xb8\xe8\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x5a\x48\x81\xea\xe1\x1f\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\
\x52\x20\xe8\xd1\xfc\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x34\x8b\x43\x04\x44\
\x31\xc0\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x0a\x89\x4b\x04\x31\
\xe8\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x08\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x06\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x04\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x02\x33\x43\x04\x89\xc2\
\x89\xc8\x31\xd0\x89\x53\x04\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\x45\x85\xe4\x4c\
\x8b\x64\x24\x40\x89\x03\x89\xc5\x89\xc1\x89\x44\x24\x30\x74\x3d\
\x48\x8b\x07\x48\x8d\x4c\x24\x30\x44\x0f\xb7\x48\x1e\x44\x0f\xb7\
\x40\x0c\x0f\xb7\x50\x08\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x20\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x5a\x48\x81\xea\x8e\x20\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xe8\
\x24\xfc\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x34\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x43\x04\
\x48\x8b\x7c\x24\x48\x89\x6b\x04\x48\x8b\x6c\x24\x58\x31\xc8\x48\
\x85\xf6\x89\x03\x48\x8b\x5c\x24\x60\x74\x06\x89\x0e\x44\x89\x46\
\x04\x48\x8b\x74\x24\x50\x48\x83\xc4\x68\xc3\x48\x83\xec\x08\x4c\
\x8d\x0c\x24\x41\xb8\x01\x00\x00\x00\x49\x89\x09\x8b\x41\x5c\x48\
\xc1\xe0\x20\x8b\x49\x12\x48\x09\xc1\x48\x89\xca\x48\x83\xc2\x08\
\xe8\x23\xfe\xff\xff\x48\x83\xc4\x08\xc3\x48\x89\xe0\x48\x81\xec\
\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x58\x08\x48\x89\x68\x10\x48\x89\x70\x18\
\x48\x89\x78\x20\x4c\x89\x60\xf8\x4c\x89\x68\xf0\x4c\x89\x70\xe8\
\x4c\x89\x78\xe0\xb8\x08\x00\x00\x00\x44\x8d\x72\x07\x41\x89\xd7\
\x4c\x89\xc5\x41\xc1\xee\x03\x41\x83\xe7\x07\x48\x89\xcb\x44\x0f\
\x44\xf8\x45\x31\xc9\x41\x8d\x46\xff\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x28\
\x44\x89\x4c\x24\x24\x45\x89\xc8\x44\x89\x4c\x24\x20\x45\x89\xcd\
\x45\x8d\x51\x02\x0f\x84\x7a\x02\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x7c\x24\x30\x44\
\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x4d\x89\xd7\x44\x31\x03\x44\x31\x4b\x04\x45\x85\
\xed\x8b\x0b\x8b\x53\x04\x0f\x85\x16\x01\x00\x00\x45\x39\xfe\x0f\
\x86\xdb\x00\x00\x00\x66\x44\x89\x6d\x10\x48\x8b\x03\x48\x89\xe9\
\x48\x89\x44\x24\x38\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x38\x48\x89\x7c\x24\x40\x89\
\x45\x12\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x38\x66\x44\x89\x7d\x16\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\
\x66\x44\x89\x6d\x3e\x89\x45\x5c\xe8\x1c\xfd\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x7c\
\x24\x40\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x48\x89\x7c\x24\x30\x8b\x74\x24\x34\
\x48\x89\x03\x89\x7c\x24\x50\x48\x8d\x54\x24\x54\x66\x44\x89\x6d\
\x16\x45\x8d\x45\x05\x8b\x4a\xfc\x48\x83\xc2\x14\x8d\x04\x31\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xec\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xec\
\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xf0\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\
\x54\x8b\x4a\xf0\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xf4\x89\xf8\xd3\
\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xf4\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\
\xf8\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xf8\x8d\x04\x31\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xfc\x44\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x41\x31\
\xc4\x49\xff\xc8\x44\x89\x64\x24\x54\x75\x8a\xe9\x42\x01\x00\x00\
\x48\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xe9\x66\xc7\x45\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\
\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x45\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x45\x5c\x89\
\x5d\x12\xe8\x52\xfc\xff\xff\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x00\x00\xe9\x10\x01\
\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x46\x8d\x04\x21\x4c\x8d\x4c\x24\x5c\x8d\
\x34\x02\x44\x89\x03\x4d\x89\xfa\x89\x73\x04\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\
\xc2\x49\x83\xc1\x30\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\
\x2b\x51\xcc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\
\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xd0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\
\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\xd4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\
\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xd8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\
\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\x2b\x51\xdc\x41\
\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\
\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\
\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\xe4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xe8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\
\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\x2b\x51\xec\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\
\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xf0\x44\x89\xc1\
\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\
\xf4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\
\x03\x41\xf8\x49\xff\xca\x0f\x85\x0f\xff\xff\xff\x44\x89\x03\x89\
\x73\x04\x44\x8b\x03\x44\x8b\x4b\x04\x41\x8d\x46\xff\x41\xff\xc5\
\x48\x83\xc3\x08\x44\x89\x44\x24\x20\x41\x39\xc5\x44\x89\x4c\x24\
\x24\x0f\x82\xa0\xfd\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x7c\x24\x28\x41\xba\x02\x00\
\x00\x00\xeb\x05\x44\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x45\x85\xff\x4c\x8b\xac\x24\
\xd8\x00\x00\x00\x74\x2c\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x48\x89\xdf\x48\x8d\
\x4c\x24\x20\x48\x29\xc7\x44\x89\xfa\x0f\xb6\x04\x0f\x48\xff\xc1\
\x30\x41\xff\x48\xff\xca\x75\xf1\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x24\x44\x8b\x44\
\x24\x20\x41\x83\xfe\x02\x0f\x86\xff\x00\x00\x00\x44\x03\x4c\x24\
\x50\x48\x8d\x74\x24\x5c\x45\x01\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\x48\
\x83\xc6\x30\xc1\xe9\x04\x44\x31\xca\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\
\xcc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\
\x03\x46\xd0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc7\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd7\x83\xe1\
\x1f\xd3\xc7\x2b\x7e\xd4\x41\x31\xf8\x89\xf9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\
\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xd8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\
\x04\x31\xfa\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\xdc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\
\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\
\x44\x89\xc7\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd7\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc7\x2b\x7e\xe4\
\x41\x31\xf8\x89\xf9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\
\x46\xe8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xfa\x83\xe1\x1f\
\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\xec\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xf0\x44\x89\xc1\x45\x89\xc1\xc1\xe9\x04\
\x41\x31\xd1\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc1\x44\x2b\x4e\xf4\x45\x31\xc8\
\x44\x89\xc9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xf8\
\x49\xff\xca\x0f\x85\x10\xff\xff\xff\xeb\x51\x41\x83\xfe\x01\x75\
\x0d\x8b\x03\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x43\x04\x89\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8d\
\x44\x24\x20\x48\x89\xe9\x66\xc7\x45\x10\x00\x00\x89\x45\x12\x48\
\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x01\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\xc7\
\x45\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x45\x5c\xe8\x7d\xf9\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x24\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xa4\x24\
\xe0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xac\x24\xf8\x00\x00\x00\x41\x83\xfe\x01\
\x4c\x8b\xb4\x24\xd0\x00\x00\x00\x76\x1b\x45\x85\xff\x74\x0c\x48\
\x8d\x73\xf8\x44\x89\xf9\x48\x89\xdf\xf3\xa4\x44\x89\x43\xf8\x44\
\x89\x4b\xfc\xeb\x07\x44\x89\x03\x44\x89\x4b\x04\x4c\x8b\xbc\x24\
\xc8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xbc\x24\x08\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xb4\x24\
\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x9c\x24\xf0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\xe8\
\x00\x00\x00\xc3\x48\x89\xe0\x48\x81\xec\xf8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\
\x58\x08\x48\x89\x68\x10\x48\x89\x70\x18\x48\x89\x78\x20\x4c\x89\
\x60\xf8\x4c\x89\x68\xf0\x4c\x89\x70\xe8\x4c\x89\x78\xe0\x48\x89\
\xcb\x8d\x4a\x07\x89\xd0\xba\x08\x00\x00\x00\xc1\xe9\x03\x83\xe0\
\x07\x4c\x89\xc7\x0f\x44\xc2\x45\x31\xff\x83\xf9\x01\x89\x4c\x24\
\x30\x44\x8d\x62\x04\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x2c\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x34\x44\
\x89\x7c\x24\x28\x45\x89\xfe\x89\x44\x24\x38\x0f\x86\x9f\x01\x00\
\x00\x83\xc1\xfe\x44\x89\xfe\x89\x4c\x24\x20\x0f\x84\x8f\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x8b\x6c\x24\x60\x85\
\xf6\x44\x8b\x03\x44\x8b\x73\x04\x45\x89\xc7\x44\x89\x44\x24\x28\
\x0f\x85\xee\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x44\x24\x50\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x48\
\x66\x89\x77\x10\x48\x8b\x0b\x89\x47\x12\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x48\x48\
\xc1\xe8\x20\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x48\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x02\
\x00\x66\x89\x77\x3e\x89\x47\x5c\xe8\x0e\xfa\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x44\
\x24\x48\x4c\x8d\x44\x24\x64\x48\x89\x03\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x44\
\x8d\x56\x05\x48\x89\x44\x24\x40\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x44\x66\x89\x77\
\x16\x89\x44\x24\x60\x41\x8b\x48\xfc\x49\x83\xc0\x14\x42\x8d\x14\
\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xec\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\
\x41\x8b\x48\xec\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf0\x89\
\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\x48\xf0\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf4\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\
\x48\xf4\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf8\x89\xc2\xd3\
\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\x48\xf8\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\x89\x50\xfc\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x41\x31\xd5\
\x49\xff\xca\x44\x89\x6c\x24\x64\x0f\x85\x77\xff\xff\xff\x8b\x6c\
\x24\x60\xeb\x4b\x45\x89\xe3\x45\x89\xf1\x4c\x8d\x94\x24\xc0\x00\
\x00\x00\x45\x2b\x42\x04\x44\x89\xc9\x49\x83\xea\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\
\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc8\x45\x31\xc8\x45\x03\x4a\x08\x44\x89\xc1\
\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc9\x45\x31\xc1\x41\x83\xc3\xff\
\x75\xd0\x45\x29\xe8\x41\x29\xe9\x44\x89\x4b\x04\x44\x89\x03\x8b\
\x4c\x24\x34\xff\xc6\x48\x83\xc3\x08\x31\x4b\xf8\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\
\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x34\x31\x4b\xfc\x3b\x74\x24\x20\x44\x89\x74\x24\
\x2c\x0f\x82\x88\xfe\xff\xff\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x45\x31\xff\xeb\x09\
\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x8b\x6c\x24\x60\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x20\
\x44\x89\xfe\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x24\x74\x1a\x48\x8d\x53\x08\x48\x8d\
\x4c\x24\x20\x41\x89\xc0\xe8\xb8\xed\xff\xff\x8b\x74\x24\x24\x44\
\x8b\x7c\x24\x20\x44\x8b\x5c\x24\x30\x41\x83\xfb\x01\x75\x32\x48\
\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\
\xc7\x47\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x47\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x47\x5c\x89\x5f\
\x12\xe8\x75\xf8\xff\xff\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x00\x00\xe9\x29\x01\x00\
\x00\x41\x83\xfb\x02\x75\x34\x48\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\
\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x47\
\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x47\x5c\x89\x5f\x12\xe8\x3d\xf8\xff\xff\x44\x8b\
\x5c\x24\x30\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x00\x00\xeb\x55\x8b\x13\x44\x8b\x43\
\x04\x45\x89\xe2\x4c\x8d\x8c\x24\xc0\x00\x00\x00\x41\x2b\x51\x04\
\x44\x89\xc1\x49\x83\xe9\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xca\x44\
\x31\xc2\x45\x03\x41\x08\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\
\xc8\x41\x31\xd0\x41\x83\xc2\xff\x75\xd2\x44\x29\xea\x41\x29\xe8\
\x41\x83\xfb\x01\x89\x13\x44\x89\x43\x04\x0f\x86\x9a\x00\x00\x00\
\x44\x33\x3b\x33\x73\x04\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\
\x20\x89\x74\x24\x24\x74\x31\x4c\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x49\x89\xd9\x48\
\x8d\x4b\x08\x4d\x29\xc1\x49\x89\xc0\x48\x8d\x54\x24\x20\x0f\xb6\
\x01\x48\xff\xc1\x48\xff\xc2\x49\xff\xc8\x41\x88\x44\x11\xff\x0f\
\xb6\x42\xff\x88\x41\xff\x75\xe6\x41\x83\xfb\x02\x0f\x84\xed\xfe\
\xff\xff\x8b\x13\x44\x8b\x43\x04\x4c\x8d\x8c\x24\xc0\x00\x00\x00\
\x41\x2b\x51\x04\x44\x89\xc1\x49\x83\xe9\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\
\x1f\xd3\xca\x44\x31\xc2\x45\x03\x41\x08\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc8\x41\x31\xd0\x41\x83\xc4\xff\x75\xd2\x44\x29\
\xea\x41\x29\xe8\x44\x89\x43\x04\x89\x13\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x4c\x8b\
\xbc\x24\xd8\x00\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xac\x24\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x31\x03\
\x44\x31\x73\x04\x4c\x8b\xa4\x24\xf0\x00\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xb4\x24\
\xe0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x9c\x24\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xbc\x24\
\x18\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xb4\x24\x10\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xac\x24\
\x08\x01\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\xf8\x00\x00\x00\xc3\xcc\xcc\xcc\xcc\
\x57\x59\xe9\xf9\xd5\xff\xff')

fullfname=os.getcwd()+'/backbas.so'

# uncomment next 2 lines to get unipatch for 50 spartans
#unipatch[0x11F8]=50
#unipatch[0x137E]=50

try:
  fp = open(fullfname, 'r+')
  if os.stat(fp.name).st_size > 0:
    mm = mmap.mmap(fp.fileno(), os.stat(fp.name).st_size)
    pattern_addr = mm.find(pattern)
    if pattern_addr != -1:
      unipatch_addr=pattern_addr-0x2A75
      print ('patching  '+fullfname+'  at  offset 0x'+format(unipatch_addr,'08X'))
      mm[unipatch_addr:unipatch_addr+0x2A07] = unipatch
      mm[0x7C] = 7

  mm.close()
except IOError:
  print ('Cannot open file  '+fullfname+'  for read-write.')
```

----------

alexpr (07.06.2022), asotel (06.06.2022), D@nge1 (12.06.2022), Nekii (25.06.2022), olegtelec (27.09.2022), olkon (24.08.2022), redhat2020 (27.05.2022), RenatKar (30.05.2022), vovashulga (28.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Посмотрел я в 010editor на сборку 16-1030-macos (первая продуктивная в линейке 8.3.16) - файлы не подписаны ц.п., а вот последняя из этой линейки 16-1973-macos уже подписана ц.п.
Применил я к 16-1030-macos унипатч, а она, дрянь такая, не "взлетает".
В отладчике посмотрел "где грабли лежат?" - системный загрузчик отказывается загрузить вылеченный модуль бэкбейс.dylib.
В коде 1cv8 сразу после загрузки либы бэкбейс идет вызов вирт.метода некоторого объекта либы бэкбейс - поскольку либа не загружена, то происходит обращение к памяти с адресом 0 - это "нарушение защиты памяти", процесс убивается с крахом SEGFAULT:11, в отчете о крахе примерно такое:


```
Exception Type:        EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes:       KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000000
Exception Note:        EXC_CORPSE_NOTIFY
Termination Signal:    Segmentation fault: 11
```

Открываю "капот" и начинаю изучать вращение шестерёнок - в модуле коре83 есть объект, один из вирт.методов которого выполняет динамическую загрузку большинства модулей изделия.
Этот метод в своих недрах вызывает в системном модуле /usr/lib/dyld функцию dlopen, которая выполняет динамическую загрузку либы в память процесса. Если dlopen почему-либо сбойнула, то надо сразу вызвать функцию dlerror, которая вернет указатель на текстовую строку с разъяснением "чё случилось плохого при выполнении dlopen?".
Я проделал в отладчике этот кульбит (сразу после выхода из dlopen выполнить dlerror) и dlerror вернула мне такое:


```
dlopen(/opt/1cv8/8.3.16.1030/backbas.dylib, 9): no suitable image found.
Did find:
/opt/1cv8/8.3.16.1030/backbas.dylib: malformed mach-o image: __TEXT segment maps start of file but is writable
/opt/1cv8/8.3.16.1030/backbas.dylib: stat() failed with errno=20
```

Казалось бы - всё, ППЦ, "оставь надежду навсегда".
Но тот же самый унипатч работает в изделии 8-2137-macos, это говорит о том, что есть в коде функции dlopen "фича" (читай - "бага"), своеобразный workaround для обхода ситуации "malformed mach-o image...ля-ля-ля-тополя".

При изучении системного модуля /usr/lib/dyld (Mac OS X 10.13.6 (17G65) - т.н. "High Sierra")
вижу строковую константу '@(#)PROGRAM:dyld  PROJECT:dyld-551.4'
заглянем на страницу  какбы-опен-сорц-огрызка-яблока (не пытайтесь компилировать - не получица)
выбираем свой (dyld-551.4) и смотрим исходник ImageLoaderMachO.cpp:
а в нём


```
int ImageLoaderMachO::crashIfInvalidCodeSignature()
{
    // Now that segments are mapped in, try reading from first executable segment.
    // If code signing is enabled the kernel will validate the code signature
    // when paging in, and kill the process if invalid.
...ля-ля-ля-тополя...
}
```

Короче: если вы отредактировали какой-то макосный модуль, имеющий ц.п., то ядро ОС, обнаружив невалидную  ц.п., сделает вам "серпом по молоту".

Если мне удастся понять, какие удачные стечения обстоятельств позволяют хакнутой либе бэкбейс работать и "не жужжать" в изделии 8-2137-macos, то, надеюсь, мне удастся заставить "взлетать" ВСЕ (и которые с ц.п.) сборки для macos после укола унипатчем.

----------

D@nge1 (12.06.2022), redhat2020 (06.06.2022), vovashulga (06.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Сборка 16-1030-macos "сдалась" - для успешного "взлета" после укола унипатчем потребовалось поправить по 2 байта в заголовках либы бэкбейс и толстого клиента.
Теперь поковыряю свежие сборки с ц.п. - 20 и 21, как ожидается - должно взлетать даже без отламывания ц.п.
Патчер на питоне будет не сегодня - мне давно пора спать.

----------

D@nge1 (12.06.2022), redhat2020 (07.06.2022), vovashulga (07.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...унипатч работает в изделии 8-2137-macos, это говорит о том, что есть в коде функции dlopen "фича" (читай - "бага"), своеобразный workaround для обхода ситуации "malformed mach-o image...ля-ля-ля-тополя".
> Если мне удастся понять, какие удачные стечения обстоятельств позволяют хакнутой либе бэкбейс работать и "не жужжать" в изделии 8-2137-macos, то, надеюсь, мне удастся заставить "взлетать" ВСЕ (и которые с ц.п.) сборки для macos после укола унипатчем.


в коде /usr/bin/dyld есть такие строки:
// We need to ignore older code signatures because they will be bad.
и
// ...ignore code signatures in binaries built with pre-10.9 tools
т.е. если сборка и подписывание осуществлялось SDK 10.8 или более старым, то ц.п. игнорируется.
Последняя из линейки 16-1973-macos подписана ц.п. - меняем в заголовке файлов (толстый и тонкий клиенты, либа бэкбейс) поле sdkVersion на 10.8 и лечим либу бэкбейс унипатчем - и 16-1973-macos "взлетает" на High Sierra.
21-ая линейка ,похоже, имеет доп."шестерёнки" - с первого пинка не "полетела", ну так "ёж птица гордая - не пнёшь, не полетит".

----------

redhat2020 (07.06.2022), vovashulga (07.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Последняя из линейки 18-1779-macos подписана ц.п. - полечил точно также как 16-1973-macos и 18-1779-macos "взлетает" на High Sierra.

----------

redhat2020 (08.06.2022), vovashulga (08.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Последняя из линейки 20-1838-macos вылечена - поменял в заголовках файлов поле sdkVersion на 10.8 и полечил либу бэкбейс унипатчем - и она "взлетает" на High Sierra.
репак 20-1838-macos брать тут, незнаю как долго сервер будет его хранить
Сперва скачайте и установите оригинального клиента для макоси 8.3.20.1838 - у вас появятся иконки и ярлыки для запуска. Запускать пока не надо.
Скачайте  repack-macos-20-1838.tar.gz
1) если хотите действовать под учеткой супер-пользователя root, то команда в терминале даст вам:
    sudo -i
    но лучше заранее стать владельцем папки /opt/1cv8, тогда в терминале можно действовать под своей учеткой.
2) файл архива передвинуть в папку /opt/1cv8 и распаковать командой:
   tar -xvf repack-macos-20-1838.tar.gz
   при распаковке будет создана папка 8.3.20.1838 (согласитесь на перезапись всех файлов), в ней 1cv8 - толстый клиент, 1cv8c - тонкий клиент

----------

olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (08.06.2022), vovashulga (08.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

репак 20-1838-macos брать тут, будет удален сервером 2022-08-08

----------

666Rebel666 (09.06.2022), maxi_soft (03.07.2022), redhat2020 (09.06.2022), vou (07.10.2022), vovashulga (09.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

репак repack-macos-20-1838.tar.gz - это "облегченная" копия папки /opt/1cv8/8.3.20.1838 (удалены почти все res-файлы, кроме русского и eng, папки и текстовые файлы)
Его одного достаточно для работы - если не выполнять установку оригинального пакета, то просто у вас не будет желтых иконок и ярлыков для запуска.
Ярлыки для запуска можно сделать самому - в Finder выполнить поиск 1cv8 - вместе с файлами будет найдена папка /opt/1cv8, перейти в неё и далее в папку 8.3.20.1838, в ней на файлах 1cv8 и 1cv8с  ПКМ и в меню выбрать "Создать псевдоним" ("Make alias")
Напоминаю, файл /opt/1cv8/8.3.20.1838/1cv8 - толстый клиент, /opt/1cv8/8.3.20.1838/1cv8c - тонкий клиент

----------

deadmorozzz (12.11.2022), redhat2020 (09.06.2022), vou (07.10.2022), vovashulga (09.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Уточнение:
2) файл архива не обязательно передвигать в папку /opt/1cv8, распаковать можно командой с указанием полного пути к файлу и текущий каталог должен быть /opt/1cv8.

первая команда - перейти в папку /opt/1cv8:
cd  /opt/1cv8

и сразу вторая команда - распаковка:
tar -xvf /Users/user/Downloads/repack-macos-20-1838.tar.gz

при распаковке будет создана папка 8.3.20.1838 (если папка уже была - будет перезапись файлов в ней без запроса разрешения)

----------

redhat2020 (09.06.2022), vou (07.10.2022), vovashulga (09.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

репак 21-1302-macos брать тут, будет удален сервером 2022-08-11
Должен работать на макоси 10.8.0 или более новой, я проверял на макоси 10.13.6
Если вам достаточно русского языка и english, то можно предварительно не устанавливать оригинального клиента для макоси 8.3.21.1302.
(удалены файлы справочной системы *.hbk и почти все языковые ресурсы *.res)
Установка - запускаем Терминал и вводим команды:
sudo -i
cd /
tar -xvf /Users/user/Downloads/repack-21-1302-macos.tar.gz

----------

antoha-ndd (22.08.2022), D@nge1 (19.06.2022), neon2010 (10.09.2022), redhat2020 (12.06.2022), vou (07.10.2022), vovashulga (12.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

патчер для линукса-x64 + python3
код ниже сохранить в файл unipatch.py
запускать так (либа бэкбейс должна быть рядом - в том же каталоге):
python3 unipatch.py
если предварительно выполнить:
chmod +x unipatch.py
, то запускать можно будеть так:
./unipatch.py
заголовок файла теперь анализируется - место укола может меняться
проверялось на питоне 3.6.8
в строках 683,684 можно вписать желаемое число "спартанцев" (1,5,10,20,50), по-дефолту получите 100


```
#!/usr/bin/env python3
import sys, os, glob, mmap

pattern = bytearray(b'\x41\x81\x78\x08\x6C\x68\x73\x68')
unipatch = bytearray(b'\
\x51\x53\x52\x57\x56\xe8\x88\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xa0\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xa4\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xa8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xac\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xb0\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xb1\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xb2\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xfa\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xfa\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x06\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc4\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xc8\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xcc\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xd0\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd4\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xd5\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd6\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x1e\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x0e\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x1a\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x7a\x23\x25\x41\x71\xcf\
\x1d\x28\x01\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\xfb\x13\x15\xea\x8f\xea\
\x73\xea\xeb\xea\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xd0\xbc\x08\x3f\x28\
\x30\x02\xe5\x6f\x3e\x39\xd4\x76\x9f\x6f\xd4\x76\x21\x57\x02\x41\
\xc3\xcc\xd5\xa7\x4b\x4c\xc2\x81\x64\x84\x55\x76\x41\xe1\x5e\x2c\
\x18\xa7\x6f\xf2\x08\xe1\x40\xa0\x4e\x94\xa7\x4a\xb5\x41\x53\x6d\
\x48\xc3\x6d\xe4\xa4\xec\xc8\x9c\x27\x7d\xe0\x79\x51\xb1\x25\xc6\
\xa1\x69\x14\xfb\x03\x7b\xc5\x1b\xe3\xef\xa3\x1e\x04\xb5\xa5\xe1\
\x4e\xc8\x5d\x28\x99\x30\x10\x39\x2f\x8d\xb3\xe0\x95\xf0\x36\x91\
\x56\x46\xc4\x75\x01\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\x57\x42\x50\x54\x01\x00\x00\x00\x70\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x21\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xff\xff\
\x00\x01\x02\x4a\x1f\x01\x18\x02\x08\x01\x14\x2c\x33\x00\xcb\x70\
\x6d\x3b\xd6\xc5\x93\x1b\x0a\x00\x00\x00\x04\x00\x00\x00\xdb\x30\
\x9a\x21\x2c\x25\xde\x65\x6c\x65\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x08\
\x97\xf2\x84\xcf\xdc\x4e\x1e\xbb\x55\x6e\x19\x91\x2d\x4a\x74\xa3\
\x33\x7d\x33\x69\x30\xe3\x5c\x64\xe5\xd7\x5b\x51\xc3\xc4\x9d\x0f\
\xf7\xd5\xf6\xa4\x34\x0e\xe5\xe5\x4b\x63\x44\x2e\x80\x73\x06\xf8\
\x6a\xd1\x37\xba\x0f\x9a\xfd\x74\x7b\x5c\x89\xae\x3b\xac\x18\xbb\
\x71\x8a\x9b\x85\x7c\x13\x1d\x9f\xbf\x55\x82\x70\x6d\x87\xda\x18\
\x0a\xbd\xc4\x22\x05\xa5\x28\xd4\x54\xb2\xbc\x38\xf1\xf2\xe6\xf4\
\x54\x09\x42\x4c\xb2\xe1\x1d\xab\x64\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\
\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x64\x00\
\x00\x00\xfe\xff\x00\x01\x02\x4a\x1f\x01\x04\x07\x08\x01\x10\x34\
\x07\x00\x5e\x48\x89\xc9\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x31\xd2\x8a\x41\x16\x89\
\x06\x48\x89\xf3\x48\x83\xc6\x10\x48\x83\xf8\x01\x75\x0d\xc6\x41\
\x28\x01\xc6\x41\x30\x00\xe9\x32\x02\x00\x00\x66\x8b\x51\x20\xc1\
\xe2\x10\x66\x8b\x51\x24\x48\x8b\x3e\x3b\x14\x3e\x75\x02\x74\x10\
\x48\x83\xc6\x50\x48\x8b\x3e\x3b\x14\x3e\x0f\x85\x0d\x02\x00\x00\
\x89\x53\x04\x48\x89\x73\x08\x48\x83\xf8\x03\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\
\x2c\x75\x21\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\
\x48\x0f\xb7\x04\x06\x89\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\
\xd9\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x04\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\x2d\x75\x21\
\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x41\x28\x66\x8b\x79\x2c\x48\xd1\
\xe0\x66\x89\x3c\x06\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\xac\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x05\x75\x2a\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x8b\x56\x18\x8b\x04\
\x16\x89\x41\x28\x48\x8b\x56\x10\x8b\x04\x16\x89\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\
\x30\x66\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x34\x54\x64\x00\x00\xe9\x7c\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x06\x74\x05\x83\xf8\x2e\x75\x22\x48\x03\x76\x08\
\x48\x31\xc0\x8b\x06\x48\x0f\xb7\xf8\xc1\xe8\x10\x89\x79\x28\x89\
\x41\x2c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x4f\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\
\xf8\x28\x75\x1a\xc7\x41\x28\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x2c\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x2f\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\
\xf8\x2a\x75\x0c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x1d\x01\x00\x00\
\x48\x83\xf8\x2b\x75\x0c\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x0b\x01\
\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\x30\x75\x05\xe9\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xf8\
\x32\x74\x06\x48\x83\xf8\x34\x75\x32\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\
\x48\x8b\x79\x40\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\x48\x01\xc6\x48\x89\xc8\
\x48\x31\xc9\x8b\x48\x2c\x9c\xfc\xf3\x66\xa5\x9d\x48\x89\xc1\xc7\
\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\xc2\x00\x00\x00\x83\xf8\x33\x74\x06\
\x48\x83\xf8\x33\x75\x35\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xc0\x48\x8b\x79\
\x40\x8b\x41\x28\x48\xd1\xe0\x48\x01\xc6\x48\x89\xc8\x48\x31\xc9\
\x8b\x48\x2c\x48\x87\xf7\x9c\xfc\xf3\x66\xa5\x9d\x48\x89\xc1\xc7\
\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xe9\x82\x00\x00\x00\x83\xf8\x3c\x74\x05\
\x83\xf8\x58\x75\x31\x83\x79\x2c\x08\x72\x72\x51\x48\x81\xec\x00\
\x01\x00\x00\x49\x89\xe0\x48\x31\xd2\x8b\x51\x2c\x48\x8b\x49\x40\
\xe8\x85\x0b\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\x00\x01\x00\x00\x59\xc7\x41\x30\
\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x47\x83\xf8\x3d\x74\x05\x83\xf8\x59\x75\x31\
\x83\x79\x2c\x08\x72\x37\x51\x48\x31\xd2\x8b\x51\x2c\x48\x8b\x49\
\x40\x48\x81\xec\x00\x01\x00\x00\x49\x89\xe0\xe8\x34\x10\x00\x00\
\x48\x81\xc4\x00\x01\x00\x00\x59\xc7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x0c\x83\xf8\x55\x75\x02\xeb\x05\xb8\x78\x56\x34\x12\x5e\x5f\x5a\
\x5b\x59\xc3\x56\x57\x48\x89\xd6\x48\x89\xcf\x31\xc9\x44\x89\xc1\
\xf3\xa4\x5f\x5e\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\
\xec\x18\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x1f\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\x24\
\x20\xc1\xe8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\
\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x2b\x4c\x24\x20\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\
\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x88\x44\x24\x04\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x04\x83\xf0\x01\
\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\xc1\xe9\x03\x21\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\
\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0a\x8b\x0c\x24\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\
\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x07\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x02\x85\xc0\
\x74\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x05\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x04\x85\xc0\
\x74\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x08\x8b\x0c\x24\
\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x04\x24\x8b\x04\x24\x83\xe0\x01\x89\x04\x24\
\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x01\xc1\xe0\x02\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x8b\
\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xd1\xe0\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\
\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x0c\x24\x8b\x40\x0f\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0b\
\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x04\x31\xc8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x83\xc4\x18\xc3\x48\
\x89\x54\x24\x10\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x48\xc7\x44\x24\
\x30\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x58\x8b\x40\x14\x89\x44\x24\
\x20\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x35\x89\x19\x08\x01\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\
\x24\x20\xc1\xe8\x0c\x89\x44\x24\x20\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x0a\x00\x00\
\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\xff\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x24\x83\x7c\x24\
\x24\x05\x76\x69\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x20\x83\xe0\x0f\x89\x44\x24\x2c\
\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x00\x74\x0a\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x01\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x08\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x00\x00\x00\x00\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x0b\x73\x0a\
\xc7\x44\x24\x3c\x01\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x08\xc7\x44\x24\x3c\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x3c\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x21\xc1\x89\xc8\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x24\xd3\xe0\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x30\
\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xc1\xe8\x04\x89\x44\x24\x20\xeb\x86\x8b\x44\x24\
\x30\xc1\xe8\x06\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x58\x88\x41\x13\x48\x8b\x44\x24\
\x58\x0f\xb6\x40\x13\xc1\xe0\x06\x83\xc8\x1f\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x58\
\x89\x41\x0f\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x01\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x28\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x24\x83\
\x7c\x24\x24\x27\x77\x6a\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\
\xb6\x04\x01\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x58\x89\xc1\xe8\xa6\xfd\xff\xff\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\xd1\xe0\x0b\
\x44\x24\x34\x89\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\
\x01\x3b\x44\x24\x34\x75\x12\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\
\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x01\xeb\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x00\
\xd1\xe8\x35\x62\x00\x50\x80\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x01\xeb\x85\
\x48\x83\xc4\x48\xc3\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x48\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x01\xc1\xf8\x05\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x50\x88\x41\x0a\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x02\xc1\xf8\
\x07\x83\xe0\x01\x83\xf0\x01\x88\x44\x24\x24\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x24\
\x85\xc0\x74\x0e\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x00\x89\x44\x24\x3c\
\xeb\x0e\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x00\xf7\xd0\x89\x44\x24\x3c\
\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x3c\x88\x44\x24\x26\xc7\x44\x24\x28\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x40\x01\x83\xe0\x1f\x88\x44\x24\
\x25\xc7\x44\x24\x2c\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\xff\
\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x2c\x83\x7c\x24\x2c\x04\x7d\x3d\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\
\x28\xc0\xe0\x02\x88\x44\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x25\x83\xe0\x01\
\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\x83\xf1\x01\x83\xe1\x01\xd1\xe1\x09\xc8\x0f\
\xb6\x4c\x24\x28\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x88\x44\x24\x28\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\
\x25\xd0\xe8\x88\x44\x24\x25\xeb\xb2\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x28\x35\xff\
\x00\x00\x00\x88\x44\x24\x2a\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x28\x88\x44\x24\x29\
\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x2a\x88\x44\x24\x2b\xc7\x44\x24\x2c\x00\x00\x00\
\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x2c\x83\x7c\x24\
\x2c\x08\x0f\x8d\x9f\x00\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\x83\xc0\x08\xc1\
\xf8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\
\x44\x01\x02\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\x83\xc1\x08\xba\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x29\
\xca\x89\xd1\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\
\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\xd3\xe0\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x29\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x88\x44\x24\x29\x8b\x44\x24\x2c\x83\xc0\x18\xc1\xf8\x02\x25\
\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\
\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\x83\xc1\x18\xba\x1f\x00\x00\x00\x29\xca\x89\xd1\
\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x25\x31\xc8\x8b\
\x4c\x24\x2c\xd3\xe0\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x2b\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x88\x44\
\x24\x2b\xe9\x4c\xff\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\xc7\x40\x0b\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x20\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x30\x1f\
\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xff\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x30\x83\
\x7c\x24\x30\x00\x0f\x8c\xa4\x00\x00\x00\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x26\xc1\
\xe0\x03\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x89\x41\x0f\xc7\x44\x24\x38\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x38\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x38\x83\x7c\
\x24\x38\x0c\x7d\x14\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x50\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\xe8\xa6\
\x00\x00\x00\x88\x44\x24\x34\xeb\xdb\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xd1\xe0\x89\
\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xc1\xf8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\x00\x48\
\x98\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x50\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\
\x2b\x4c\x24\x30\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\
\x83\xe1\x01\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x54\x24\x28\xd3\xea\x89\
\xd1\x83\xe1\x01\x31\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x34\x31\xc8\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x20\x09\xc1\x89\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x20\xe9\x47\xff\xff\xff\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x50\x8b\x4c\x24\x20\x89\x48\x0b\x0f\xb6\x44\x24\x26\xc1\
\xe0\x03\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x24\xc1\xe1\x02\x09\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\
\x24\xd1\xe1\x09\xc8\x0f\xb6\x4c\x24\x24\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x50\x89\x41\x0f\x48\x83\xc4\x48\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x89\x4c\
\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x28\x8b\x44\x24\x30\x83\xe0\x1f\x89\x44\x24\
\x30\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xd1\xe8\x83\xe0\x03\xe8\x10\x00\x00\x00\x80\
\x04\x00\x00\xa0\x04\x00\x00\x80\x05\x00\x00\xa0\x05\x00\x00\x59\
\x8b\x04\x81\x89\x44\x24\x04\xc7\x44\x24\x08\x00\x00\x00\x00\xc7\
\x44\x24\x0c\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x0c\xff\xc0\x89\
\x44\x24\x0c\x83\x7c\x24\x0c\x0c\x7d\x3d\x8b\x44\x24\x0c\x0f\xb6\
\xc8\x8b\x44\x24\x04\xd3\xe8\x83\xe0\x01\x85\xc0\x74\x27\x8b\x44\
\x24\x0c\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x10\x0f\xb6\xc8\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x10\x8b\x40\x0f\xd3\xe8\x8b\x4c\x24\x08\x31\xc1\x89\
\xc8\x89\x44\x24\x08\xeb\xb2\x8b\x44\x24\x30\x83\xe0\x01\xc1\xe0\
\x02\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x8b\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\
\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x8b\x44\x24\x30\xc1\xe8\x02\x25\xfe\x00\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x0f\xb6\x44\x01\x02\xb9\x1f\x00\x00\x00\
\x2b\x4c\x24\x30\x83\xe1\x07\xd3\xf8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x38\x0f\xb6\x49\x0a\x31\xc8\x88\x04\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x8b\
\x40\x0f\xd1\xe0\x0f\xb6\x0c\x24\x8b\x54\x24\x08\x31\xca\x89\xd1\
\x83\xe1\x01\x09\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x8b\x44\x24\
\x30\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x18\x0f\xb6\xc8\x48\x8b\
\x44\x24\x18\x8b\x40\x0b\xd3\xe8\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\
\x8b\x49\x0f\x31\xc1\x89\xc8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0f\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x8b\x40\x0f\xc1\xe8\x0b\x0f\xb6\x0c\x24\x31\xc8\
\x83\xe0\x01\x48\x83\xc4\x28\xc3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x48\x89\x4c\
\x24\x08\x48\x83\xec\x38\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x48\x83\x78\x14\x00\x74\
\x14\x48\x8b\x54\x24\x48\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\xe8\x3f\xfa\xff\xff\
\xe9\x97\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x48\xe8\xa6\xfb\xff\xff\xc7\
\x44\x24\x20\x01\x00\x00\x00\xc7\x44\x24\x24\x00\x00\x00\x00\xeb\
\x0a\x8b\x44\x24\x20\xff\xc0\x89\x44\x24\x20\x83\x7c\x24\x20\x27\
\x77\x6a\x8b\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\x0f\xb6\x04\x01\x48\
\x8b\x54\x24\x48\x89\xc1\xe8\x2e\xfe\xff\xff\x89\x44\x24\x28\x48\
\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\xd1\xe0\x0b\x44\x24\x28\x89\
\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\x83\xe0\x01\x3b\x44\x24\
\x28\x75\x12\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x40\x89\x01\xeb\x15\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x8b\x00\xd1\xe8\x35\x62\
\x00\x50\x80\x48\x8b\x4c\x24\x40\x89\x01\xeb\x85\x48\x83\xc4\x38\
\xc3\x49\x89\xe3\x48\x83\xec\x68\x45\x85\xc0\x49\x89\x5b\xf8\x49\
\x89\x6b\xf0\x49\x89\x73\xe8\x49\x89\x7b\xe0\x4d\x89\x63\xd8\x44\
\x8b\x61\x04\x44\x89\xc5\x48\x89\xd6\x48\x89\xcb\x45\x89\xe1\x45\
\x89\x63\xc8\x74\x26\x49\x8d\x4b\xc8\x49\x89\x4b\xb8\xe8\x00\x00\
\x00\x00\x5a\x48\x81\xea\xd0\x1d\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\
\x20\xe8\xe2\xfe\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x03\x44\x31\xc8\
\x89\xc1\x44\x31\xe0\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\
\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x02\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\
\x80\xc1\xc0\x04\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\
\xc0\x06\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x08\
\x33\x03\x89\xc2\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x0a\x89\x13\x31\xc8\
\x85\xed\x48\x8b\x6c\x24\x58\x89\x43\x04\x41\x89\xc4\x89\xc2\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x74\x27\x48\x8d\x4c\x24\x34\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x5a\
\x48\x81\xea\x5d\x1e\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xe8\x55\
\xfe\xff\xff\x8b\x54\x24\x34\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x03\x48\x8b\
\x7c\x24\x48\x31\xd0\x89\xc1\x44\x31\xe0\x4c\x8b\x64\x24\x40\x35\
\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x05\
\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0a\x33\x03\
\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0f\x33\x03\x89\x0b\
\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x14\x33\x03\x89\x0b\x89\xc1\
\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x19\x33\x03\x48\x85\xf6\x89\x0b\x89\
\x43\x04\x48\x8b\x5c\x24\x60\x74\x06\x44\x89\x0e\x89\x56\x04\x48\
\x8b\x74\x24\x50\x48\x83\xc4\x68\xc3\x48\x83\xec\x08\x4c\x8d\x0c\
\x24\x41\xb8\x01\x00\x00\x00\x49\x89\x09\x8b\x41\x5c\x48\xc1\xe0\
\x20\x8b\x49\x12\x48\x09\xc1\x48\x89\xca\x48\x83\xc2\x08\xe8\x6e\
\xfe\xff\xff\x48\x83\xc4\x08\xc3\x49\x89\xe3\x48\x83\xec\x68\x49\
\x89\x5b\xf8\x48\x89\xcb\x49\x89\x6b\xf0\x49\x89\x73\xe8\x49\x89\
\x7b\xe0\x4c\x89\xcf\x44\x8b\x09\x4d\x89\x63\xd8\x45\x89\xc4\x44\
\x89\xc8\x48\x89\xd6\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x19\x33\x41\x04\
\x44\x89\x49\x04\x89\x01\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x14\
\x89\x4b\x04\x44\x31\xc8\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0f\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x0a\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\xc1\xc0\x05\
\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\x04\x89\xc1\x8b\x43\x04\x31\xc8\x89\x4b\x04\
\x35\x4a\x00\x2c\x5b\x45\x85\xe4\x89\x03\x89\xc5\x41\x89\xc0\x89\
\x44\x24\x34\x74\x37\x48\x8b\x07\x49\x8d\x4b\xcc\x44\x0f\xb7\x48\
\x1e\x44\x0f\xb7\x40\x0c\x0f\xb7\x50\x08\x49\x89\x4b\xb8\xe8\x00\
\x00\x00\x00\x5a\x48\x81\xea\xe1\x1f\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\
\x52\x20\xe8\xd1\xfc\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x34\x8b\x43\x04\x44\
\x31\xc0\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x0a\x89\x4b\x04\x31\
\xe8\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x08\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x06\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x04\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4b\
\x04\x89\xc1\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\xc1\xc0\x02\x33\x43\x04\x89\xc2\
\x89\xc8\x31\xd0\x89\x53\x04\x35\xc3\x25\x34\x80\x45\x85\xe4\x4c\
\x8b\x64\x24\x40\x89\x03\x89\xc5\x89\xc1\x89\x44\x24\x30\x74\x3d\
\x48\x8b\x07\x48\x8d\x4c\x24\x30\x44\x0f\xb7\x48\x1e\x44\x0f\xb7\
\x40\x0c\x0f\xb7\x50\x08\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x20\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x00\
\x5a\x48\x81\xea\x8e\x20\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xe8\
\x24\xfc\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x34\x8b\x4c\x24\x30\x8b\x43\x04\
\x48\x8b\x7c\x24\x48\x89\x6b\x04\x48\x8b\x6c\x24\x58\x31\xc8\x48\
\x85\xf6\x89\x03\x48\x8b\x5c\x24\x60\x74\x06\x89\x0e\x44\x89\x46\
\x04\x48\x8b\x74\x24\x50\x48\x83\xc4\x68\xc3\x48\x83\xec\x08\x4c\
\x8d\x0c\x24\x41\xb8\x01\x00\x00\x00\x49\x89\x09\x8b\x41\x5c\x48\
\xc1\xe0\x20\x8b\x49\x12\x48\x09\xc1\x48\x89\xca\x48\x83\xc2\x08\
\xe8\x23\xfe\xff\xff\x48\x83\xc4\x08\xc3\x48\x89\xe0\x48\x81\xec\
\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x58\x08\x48\x89\x68\x10\x48\x89\x70\x18\
\x48\x89\x78\x20\x4c\x89\x60\xf8\x4c\x89\x68\xf0\x4c\x89\x70\xe8\
\x4c\x89\x78\xe0\xb8\x08\x00\x00\x00\x44\x8d\x72\x07\x41\x89\xd7\
\x4c\x89\xc5\x41\xc1\xee\x03\x41\x83\xe7\x07\x48\x89\xcb\x44\x0f\
\x44\xf8\x45\x31\xc9\x41\x8d\x46\xff\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x28\
\x44\x89\x4c\x24\x24\x45\x89\xc8\x44\x89\x4c\x24\x20\x45\x89\xcd\
\x45\x8d\x51\x02\x0f\x84\x7a\x02\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x7c\x24\x30\x44\
\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x4d\x89\xd7\x44\x31\x03\x44\x31\x4b\x04\x45\x85\
\xed\x8b\x0b\x8b\x53\x04\x0f\x85\x16\x01\x00\x00\x45\x39\xfe\x0f\
\x86\xdb\x00\x00\x00\x66\x44\x89\x6d\x10\x48\x8b\x03\x48\x89\xe9\
\x48\x89\x44\x24\x38\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x38\x48\x89\x7c\x24\x40\x89\
\x45\x12\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x38\x66\x44\x89\x7d\x16\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\
\x66\x44\x89\x6d\x3e\x89\x45\x5c\xe8\x1c\xfd\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x7c\
\x24\x40\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x48\x89\x7c\x24\x30\x8b\x74\x24\x34\
\x48\x89\x03\x89\x7c\x24\x50\x48\x8d\x54\x24\x54\x66\x44\x89\x6d\
\x16\x45\x8d\x45\x05\x8b\x4a\xfc\x48\x83\xc2\x14\x8d\x04\x31\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xec\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xec\
\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xf0\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\
\x54\x8b\x4a\xf0\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xf4\x89\xf8\xd3\
\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xf4\x8d\x04\x31\x83\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\
\xf8\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8b\x4a\xf8\x8d\x04\x31\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x89\x42\xfc\x44\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x89\xf8\xd3\xc8\x41\x31\
\xc4\x49\xff\xc8\x44\x89\x64\x24\x54\x75\x8a\xe9\x42\x01\x00\x00\
\x48\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xe9\x66\xc7\x45\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\
\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x45\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x45\x5c\x89\
\x5d\x12\xe8\x52\xfc\xff\xff\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x00\x00\xe9\x10\x01\
\x00\x00\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x46\x8d\x04\x21\x4c\x8d\x4c\x24\x5c\x8d\
\x34\x02\x44\x89\x03\x4d\x89\xfa\x89\x73\x04\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\
\xc2\x49\x83\xc1\x30\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\
\x2b\x51\xcc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\
\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xd0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\
\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\xd4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\
\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xd8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\
\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\x2b\x51\xdc\x41\
\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\
\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\
\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\xe4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xe8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\
\x31\xf2\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x41\x2b\x51\xec\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\
\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\x03\x41\xf0\x44\x89\xc1\
\x44\x89\xc6\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd6\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc6\x41\x2b\x71\
\xf4\x41\x31\xf0\x89\xf1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x45\
\x03\x41\xf8\x49\xff\xca\x0f\x85\x0f\xff\xff\xff\x44\x89\x03\x89\
\x73\x04\x44\x8b\x03\x44\x8b\x4b\x04\x41\x8d\x46\xff\x41\xff\xc5\
\x48\x83\xc3\x08\x44\x89\x44\x24\x20\x41\x39\xc5\x44\x89\x4c\x24\
\x24\x0f\x82\xa0\xfd\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x7c\x24\x28\x41\xba\x02\x00\
\x00\x00\xeb\x05\x44\x8b\x64\x24\x54\x45\x85\xff\x4c\x8b\xac\x24\
\xd8\x00\x00\x00\x74\x2c\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x48\x89\xdf\x48\x8d\
\x4c\x24\x20\x48\x29\xc7\x44\x89\xfa\x0f\xb6\x04\x0f\x48\xff\xc1\
\x30\x41\xff\x48\xff\xca\x75\xf1\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x24\x44\x8b\x44\
\x24\x20\x41\x83\xfe\x02\x0f\x86\xff\x00\x00\x00\x44\x03\x4c\x24\
\x50\x48\x8d\x74\x24\x5c\x45\x01\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\x48\
\x83\xc6\x30\xc1\xe9\x04\x44\x31\xca\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\
\xcc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\
\x03\x46\xd0\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc7\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd7\x83\xe1\
\x1f\xd3\xc7\x2b\x7e\xd4\x41\x31\xf8\x89\xf9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\
\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xd8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\
\x04\x31\xfa\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\xdc\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\
\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xe0\x44\x89\xc1\
\x44\x89\xc7\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xd7\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xc7\x2b\x7e\xe4\
\x41\x31\xf8\x89\xf9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\
\x46\xe8\x44\x89\xc1\x44\x89\xc2\xc1\xe9\x04\x31\xfa\x83\xe1\x1f\
\xd3\xc2\x2b\x56\xec\x41\x31\xd0\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xf0\x44\x89\xc1\x45\x89\xc1\xc1\xe9\x04\
\x41\x31\xd1\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc1\x44\x2b\x4e\xf4\x45\x31\xc8\
\x44\x89\xc9\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc0\x44\x03\x46\xf8\
\x49\xff\xca\x0f\x85\x10\xff\xff\xff\xeb\x51\x41\x83\xfe\x01\x75\
\x0d\x8b\x03\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8b\x43\x04\x89\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8d\
\x44\x24\x20\x48\x89\xe9\x66\xc7\x45\x10\x00\x00\x89\x45\x12\x48\
\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x01\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\xc7\
\x45\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x45\x5c\xe8\x7d\xf9\xff\xff\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\
\x24\x44\x8b\x44\x24\x20\x66\xc7\x45\x16\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xa4\x24\
\xe0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xac\x24\xf8\x00\x00\x00\x41\x83\xfe\x01\
\x4c\x8b\xb4\x24\xd0\x00\x00\x00\x76\x1b\x45\x85\xff\x74\x0c\x48\
\x8d\x73\xf8\x44\x89\xf9\x48\x89\xdf\xf3\xa4\x44\x89\x43\xf8\x44\
\x89\x4b\xfc\xeb\x07\x44\x89\x03\x44\x89\x4b\x04\x4c\x8b\xbc\x24\
\xc8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xbc\x24\x08\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xb4\x24\
\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x9c\x24\xf0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\xe8\
\x00\x00\x00\xc3\x48\x89\xe0\x48\x81\xec\xf8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\
\x58\x08\x48\x89\x68\x10\x48\x89\x70\x18\x48\x89\x78\x20\x4c\x89\
\x60\xf8\x4c\x89\x68\xf0\x4c\x89\x70\xe8\x4c\x89\x78\xe0\x48\x89\
\xcb\x8d\x4a\x07\x89\xd0\xba\x08\x00\x00\x00\xc1\xe9\x03\x83\xe0\
\x07\x4c\x89\xc7\x0f\x44\xc2\x45\x31\xff\x83\xf9\x01\x89\x4c\x24\
\x30\x44\x8d\x62\x04\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x2c\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x34\x44\
\x89\x7c\x24\x28\x45\x89\xfe\x89\x44\x24\x38\x0f\x86\x9f\x01\x00\
\x00\x83\xc1\xfe\x44\x89\xfe\x89\x4c\x24\x20\x0f\x84\x8f\x01\x00\
\x00\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x40\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x8b\x6c\x24\x60\x85\
\xf6\x44\x8b\x03\x44\x8b\x73\x04\x45\x89\xc7\x44\x89\x44\x24\x28\
\x0f\x85\xee\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x44\x24\x50\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x48\
\x66\x89\x77\x10\x48\x8b\x0b\x89\x47\x12\x48\x8d\x44\x24\x48\x48\
\xc1\xe8\x20\x48\x89\x4c\x24\x48\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x02\
\x00\x66\x89\x77\x3e\x89\x47\x5c\xe8\x0e\xfa\xff\xff\x48\x8b\x44\
\x24\x48\x4c\x8d\x44\x24\x64\x48\x89\x03\x48\x8b\x44\x24\x50\x44\
\x8d\x56\x05\x48\x89\x44\x24\x40\x44\x8b\x4c\x24\x44\x66\x89\x77\
\x16\x89\x44\x24\x60\x41\x8b\x48\xfc\x49\x83\xc0\x14\x42\x8d\x14\
\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xec\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\
\x41\x8b\x48\xec\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf0\x89\
\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\x48\xf0\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf4\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\
\x48\xf4\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\x89\x50\xf8\x89\xc2\xd3\
\xca\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8b\x48\xf8\x42\x8d\x14\x09\x83\xe1\x1f\
\x41\x89\x50\xfc\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x89\xc2\xd3\xca\x41\x31\xd5\
\x49\xff\xca\x44\x89\x6c\x24\x64\x0f\x85\x77\xff\xff\xff\x8b\x6c\
\x24\x60\xeb\x4b\x45\x89\xe3\x45\x89\xf1\x4c\x8d\x94\x24\xc0\x00\
\x00\x00\x45\x2b\x42\x04\x44\x89\xc9\x49\x83\xea\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\
\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc8\x45\x31\xc8\x45\x03\x4a\x08\x44\x89\xc1\
\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc9\x45\x31\xc1\x41\x83\xc3\xff\
\x75\xd0\x45\x29\xe8\x41\x29\xe9\x44\x89\x4b\x04\x44\x89\x03\x8b\
\x4c\x24\x34\xff\xc6\x48\x83\xc3\x08\x31\x4b\xf8\x8b\x4c\x24\x2c\
\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x34\x31\x4b\xfc\x3b\x74\x24\x20\x44\x89\x74\x24\
\x2c\x0f\x82\x88\xfe\xff\xff\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x45\x31\xff\xeb\x09\
\x44\x8b\x6c\x24\x64\x8b\x6c\x24\x60\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x20\
\x44\x89\xfe\x44\x89\x7c\x24\x24\x74\x1a\x48\x8d\x53\x08\x48\x8d\
\x4c\x24\x20\x41\x89\xc0\xe8\xb8\xed\xff\xff\x8b\x74\x24\x24\x44\
\x8b\x7c\x24\x20\x44\x8b\x5c\x24\x30\x41\x83\xfb\x01\x75\x32\x48\
\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\
\xc7\x47\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x47\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x47\x5c\x89\x5f\
\x12\xe8\x75\xf8\xff\xff\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x00\x00\xe9\x29\x01\x00\
\x00\x41\x83\xfb\x02\x75\x34\x48\x89\xd8\x48\x89\xf9\x66\xc7\x47\
\x10\x00\x00\x48\xc1\xe8\x20\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x01\x00\x66\xc7\x47\
\x3e\x00\x00\x89\x47\x5c\x89\x5f\x12\xe8\x3d\xf8\xff\xff\x44\x8b\
\x5c\x24\x30\x66\xc7\x47\x16\x00\x00\xeb\x55\x8b\x13\x44\x8b\x43\
\x04\x45\x89\xe2\x4c\x8d\x8c\x24\xc0\x00\x00\x00\x41\x2b\x51\x04\
\x44\x89\xc1\x49\x83\xe9\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\x1f\xd3\xca\x44\
\x31\xc2\x45\x03\x41\x08\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\
\xc8\x41\x31\xd0\x41\x83\xc2\xff\x75\xd2\x44\x29\xea\x41\x29\xe8\
\x41\x83\xfb\x01\x89\x13\x44\x89\x43\x04\x0f\x86\x9a\x00\x00\x00\
\x44\x33\x3b\x33\x73\x04\x8b\x44\x24\x38\x85\xc0\x44\x89\x7c\x24\
\x20\x89\x74\x24\x24\x74\x31\x4c\x8d\x44\x24\x20\x49\x89\xd9\x48\
\x8d\x4b\x08\x4d\x29\xc1\x49\x89\xc0\x48\x8d\x54\x24\x20\x0f\xb6\
\x01\x48\xff\xc1\x48\xff\xc2\x49\xff\xc8\x41\x88\x44\x11\xff\x0f\
\xb6\x42\xff\x88\x41\xff\x75\xe6\x41\x83\xfb\x02\x0f\x84\xed\xfe\
\xff\xff\x8b\x13\x44\x8b\x43\x04\x4c\x8d\x8c\x24\xc0\x00\x00\x00\
\x41\x2b\x51\x04\x44\x89\xc1\x49\x83\xe9\x08\xc1\xe9\x07\x83\xe1\
\x1f\xd3\xca\x44\x31\xc2\x45\x03\x41\x08\x89\xd1\xc1\xe9\x04\x83\
\xe1\x1f\x41\xd3\xc8\x41\x31\xd0\x41\x83\xc4\xff\x75\xd2\x44\x29\
\xea\x41\x29\xe8\x44\x89\x43\x04\x89\x13\x8b\x44\x24\x28\x4c\x8b\
\xbc\x24\xd8\x00\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xac\x24\xe8\x00\x00\x00\x31\x03\
\x44\x31\x73\x04\x4c\x8b\xa4\x24\xf0\x00\x00\x00\x4c\x8b\xb4\x24\
\xe0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8b\x9c\x24\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xbc\x24\
\x18\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xb4\x24\x10\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8b\xac\x24\
\x08\x01\x00\x00\x48\x81\xc4\xf8\x00\x00\x00\xc3\xcc\xcc\xcc\xcc\
\x57\x59\xe9\xf9\xd5\xff\xff')

fullfname=os.getcwd()+'/backbas.so'

# uncomment next 2 lines to get unipatch for 5 spartans, or 1,5,10,20,50
#unipatch[0x11F8]=5
#unipatch[0x137E]=5


try:
  fp = open(fullfname, 'r+')
  if os.stat(fp.name).st_size > 0:
    mm = mmap.mmap(fp.fileno(), 0)

    # WTF? "to smoke": 'man 5 elf'
    if mm[0]!=0x7f or mm[1]!=0x45 or mm[2]!=0x4C or mm[3]!=0x46 \
     or mm[4]!=2 or mm[5]!=1 or mm[6]!=1 \
     or mm[16]!=3 or mm[17]!=0 \
     or mm[18]!=0x3E or mm[19]!=0:
      print ("what a fuck are you giving me?")
      exit(1)

    e_phoff = mm[0x20]+256*(mm[0x21]+256*(mm[0x22]+256*mm[0x23]))
    e_phentsize = mm[0x36]+256*mm[0x37]
    e_phnum = mm[0x38]+256*mm[0x39]

    for i in range(e_phnum):
      p=e_phoff+i*e_phentsize
      p_type=mm[p]+256*(mm[p+1]+256*(mm[p+2]+256*mm[p+3]))
      p_flags=mm[p+4]+256*(mm[p+5]+256*(mm[p+6]+256*mm[p+7]))
      if (p_type==1 and p_flags==5):
          print(f"mm[{hex(p+4)}] += PF_W")
          mm[p+4] = 7
          break

    pattern_addr = mm.find(pattern)
    if pattern_addr != -1:
      unipatch_addr=pattern_addr-0x2A75
      print (f"patching  {fullfname}  at offset={hex(unipatch_addr)}")
      mm[unipatch_addr:unipatch_addr+0x2A07] = unipatch

  mm.close()
except IOError as e:
  print (f"I/O error({e.errno}): {e.strerror}, filename={fullfname}")
```

----------

ASWar (13.07.2022), coder-ex (26.06.2022), D@nge1 (27.06.2022), fil_and (01.07.2022), giv_main (20.10.2022), good_deman (04.07.2022), olegon85 (11.09.2022), olegtelec (11.07.2022), redhat2020 (21.06.2022), root7 (27.07.2022), Serg2008t (10.07.2022), tinvul (27.07.2022), vovashulga (21.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

IDA_Help.zip  на upload.ee

----------

olegtelec (11.07.2022), redhat2020 (10.07.2022), vovashulga (10.07.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

статья написана опытным инженером для тех кому страшно начинать смотреть листинг в IDA Pro:
IDA Pro и техники реверс-инжиниринга

С пользой для себя можно взять для исследования 32-битный виндовый HASPLM nhsrvw32.exe - это приложение можно запускать в отладчике IDA и изучать (можно найти виндовую 32-битную IDA-Pro 6.8).
Не беритесь сразу за второй вариант HASPLM - системный сервис nhsrvice.exe.
Они оба довольно "свежие" - внутри HASP API version 238Ch = 9100.
А вот линуксовый HASPLM v8.30 (32-битный) просто "шлак", внутри HASP API version 1F4Ah = 8010.

И ещё: иногда читайте блог, там много полезного:
Blog: Tips, tricks, and best practices for IDA users
Tutorials: Free tutorials available for walkthroughs from general to specific area in IDA

----------

good_deman (04.11.2022), KennySP00 (15.09.2022), olegtelec (27.09.2022), redhat2020 (22.08.2022), Valbeshnik (04.10.2022), vovashulga (25.08.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

К сведению желающих использовать репак на новых макосях.
На новых макосях есть какое-то новшество, которое препятствует такому ugly-хаку.
Мне сообщили, что на macOS 12.6 (21G115) с ядром Darwin 21.6.0 репак не "взлетает".
При запуске из консоли (программа "Терминал"):
/opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1302/1cv8
запуска в обычном понимании не происходит, в окне Терминала надпись:
killed 9
т.е. процесс был убит, вероятно самим ядром, но это догадки. В логах ничего нет.
Я сам это не исследовал и вряд ли буду - есть другие, более интересные задачки.

----------

good_deman (04.11.2022), redhat2020 (01.12.2022), vovashulga (21.10.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...На новых макосях есть какое-то новшество, которое препятствует такому ugly-хаку.
> ... на macOS 12.6 (21G115) с ядром Darwin 21.6.0 репак не "взлетает".
> При запуске из консоли (программа "Терминал"):
> /opt/1cv8/8.3.21.1302/1cv8
> запуска в обычном понимании не происходит, в окне Терминала надпись:
> killed 9
> т.е. процесс был убит, вероятно самим ядром


в такой ситуации можно пробовать выключить "System Integrity Protection":

идею подсмотрел тут: Disabling SIP on the debuggee
цитата:
"...For proper debugging, you may need to disable SIP (System Integrity Protection) on the machine whose kernel you wanna debug. To do that, reboot the machine in Recovery Mode. To do that, reboot the machine and when you hear the “BOONG!”, or when the screen turns on, press CMD + R. Wait a few seconds for it to boot into Recovery Mode user interface, and open “Terminal” from the top bar.

In the Recovery Terminal, write 

```
csrutil disable
```

. Then reboot the machine and boot it normally to macOS."

----------

good_deman (04.11.2022), redhat2020 (01.12.2022), vovashulga (21.10.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

патчер для линукса-x64 + python3
код ниже сохранить в файл unipatch.py
запускать так (либа бэкбейс должна быть рядом - в том же каталоге):
python3 unipatch.py
если предварительно выполнить:
chmod +x unipatch.py
, то запускать можно будеть так:
./unipatch.py


```
#!/usr/bin/env python3
import sys, os, glob, mmap
# changed after fuck-up 2022-11-15
pattern = bytearray(b'\x41\x81\x78\x08\x6C\x68\x73\x68')
unipatch = bytearray(b'\x51\x53\x52\x57\x56\xE8\x88\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xA0\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xA4\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xA8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xAC\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xB0\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xB1\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xB2\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xFA\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xFA\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x06\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xC4\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xC8\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xCC\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xD0\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xD4\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xD5\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xD6\x10\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x1E\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x0E\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x1A\x13\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x7A\x23\x25\x41\x1F\x50\x7F\x73\x0A\x00\x00\x00\x04\x00\x00\x00\xDB\x30\x9A\x21\x2C\x25\xDE\x65\x6C\x65\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x30\xCB\xD4\x61\x4D\x5C\x1F\xE0\xCD\x42\x2F\xFA\x8E\x1D\x63\x2B\xEA\x09\xD1\xED\xBF\xF4\x09\x00\xA6\x2D\xD1\xE9\x9E\x40\x6D\x0F\x45\xE2\x52\xEA\x10\x9D\xAB\xC3\x81\x47\x75\xF9\x9E\x97\x9B\x5C\xDA\x99\x44\x0A\x16\xBB\x13\xBC\x4B\xB0\x6D\x50\x75\xEA\x8A\x44\x66\x81\x82\xED\xFE\x90\x0C\x65\xFB\xB6\xFF\x73\x24\x6A\xB4\x5D\x90\xBD\x65\xCC\xBF\xE5\xFC\x85\x46\x58\x77\x04\x1C\x88\x97\x24\xFC\x57\xA4\x44\x53\x22\x21\x85\x4E\x01\x00\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\x57\x42\x50\x54\x01\x00\x00\x00\x70\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x21\x11\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\xFF\xFF\x00\x01\x02\x4A\x1F\x01\x18\x02\x08\x01\x14\x2C\x33\x00\xCB\x70\x6D\x3B\x1F\x50\x7F\x73\x0A\x00\x00\x00\x04\x00\x00\x00\xDB\x30\x9A\x21\x2C\x25\xDE\x65\x6C\x65\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x30\xCB\xD4\x61\x4D\x5C\x1F\xE0\xCD\x42\x2F\xFA\x8E\x1D\x63\x2B\xEA\x09\xD1\xED\xBF\xF4\x09\x00\xA6\x2D\xD1\xE9\x9E\x40\x6D\x0F\x45\xE2\x52\xEA\x10\x9D\xAB\xC3\x81\x47\x75\xF9\x9E\x97\x9B\x5C\xDA\x99\x44\x0A\x16\xBB\x13\xBC\x4B\xB0\x6D\x50\x75\xEA\x8A\x44\x66\x81\x82\xED\xFE\x90\x0C\x65\xFB\xB6\xFF\x73\x24\x6A\xB4\x5D\x90\xBD\x65\xCC\xBF\xE5\xFC\x85\x46\x58\x77\x04\x1C\x88\x97\x24\xFC\x57\xA4\x44\x53\x22\x21\x85\x4E\x64\x00\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\xFF\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x64\x00\x00\x00\xFE\xFF\x00\x01\x02\x4A\x1F\x01\x04\x07\x08\x01\x10\x34\x07\x00\x5E\x48\x89\xC9\x48\x31\xC0\x48\x31\xD2\x8A\x41\x16\x89\x06\x48\x89\xF3\x48\x83\xC6\x10\x48\x83\xF8\x01\x75\x0D\xC6\x41\x28\x01\xC6\x41\x30\x00\xE9\x32\x02\x00\x00\x66\x8B\x51\x20\xC1\xE2\x10\x66\x8B\x51\x24\x48\x8B\x3E\x3B\x14\x3E\x75\x02\x74\x10\x48\x83\xC6\x50\x48\x8B\x3E\x3B\x14\x3E\x0F\x85\x0D\x02\x00\x00\x89\x53\x04\x48\x89\x73\x08\x48\x83\xF8\x03\x74\x06\x48\x83\xF8\x2C\x75\x21\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xC0\x8B\x41\x28\x48\xD1\xE0\x48\x0F\xB7\x04\x06\x89\x41\x2C\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xE9\xD9\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xF8\x04\x74\x06\x48\x83\xF8\x2D\x75\x21\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xC0\x8B\x41\x28\x66\x8B\x79\x2C\x48\xD1\xE0\x66\x89\x3C\x06\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xE9\xAC\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xF8\x05\x75\x2A\x48\x31\xC0\x48\x8B\x56\x18\x8B\x04\x16\x89\x41\x28\x48\x8B\x56\x10\x8B\x04\x16\x89\x41\x2C\xC7\x41\x30\x66\x00\x00\x00\xC7\x41\x34\x54\x64\x00\x00\xE9\x7C\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xF8\x06\x74\x05\x83\xF8\x2E\x75\x22\x48\x03\x76\x08\x48\x31\xC0\x8B\x06\x48\x0F\xB7\xF8\xC1\xE8\x10\x89\x79\x28\x89\x41\x2C\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xE9\x4F\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xF8\x28\x75\x1A\xC7\x41\x28\x00\x00\x00\x00\xC7\x41\x2C\x00\x00\x00\x00\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xE9\x2F\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xF8\x2A\x75\x0C\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xE9\x1D\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xF8\x2B\x75\x0C\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xE9\x0B\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xF8\x30\x75\x05\xE9\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x83\xF8\x32\x74\x06\x48\x83\xF8\x34\x75\x32\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xC0\x48\x8B\x79\x40\x8B\x41\x28\x48\xD1\xE0\x48\x01\xC6\x48\x89\xC8\x48\x31\xC9\x8B\x48\x2C\x9C\xFC\xF3\x66\xA5\x9D\x48\x89\xC1\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xE9\xC2\x00\x00\x00\x83\xF8\x33\x74\x06\x48\x83\xF8\x33\x75\x35\x48\x03\x76\x38\x48\x31\xC0\x48\x8B\x79\x40\x8B\x41\x28\x48\xD1\xE0\x48\x01\xC6\x48\x89\xC8\x48\x31\xC9\x8B\x48\x2C\x48\x87\xF7\x9C\xFC\xF3\x66\xA5\x9D\x48\x89\xC1\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xE9\x82\x00\x00\x00\x83\xF8\x3C\x74\x05\x83\xF8\x58\x75\x31\x83\x79\x2C\x08\x72\x72\x51\x48\x81\xEC\x00\x01\x00\x00\x49\x89\xE0\x48\x31\xD2\x8B\x51\x2C\x48\x8B\x49\x40\xE8\x85\x0B\x00\x00\x48\x81\xC4\x00\x01\x00\x00\x59\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x47\x83\xF8\x3D\x74\x05\x83\xF8\x59\x75\x31\x83\x79\x2C\x08\x72\x37\x51\x48\x31\xD2\x8B\x51\x2C\x48\x8B\x49\x40\x48\x81\xEC\x00\x01\x00\x00\x49\x89\xE0\xE8\x34\x10\x00\x00\x48\x81\xC4\x00\x01\x00\x00\x59\xC7\x41\x30\x00\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0C\x83\xF8\x55\x75\x02\xEB\x05\xB8\x78\x56\x34\x12\x5E\x5F\x5A\x5B\x59\xC3\x56\x57\x48\x89\xD6\x48\x89\xCF\x31\xC9\x44\x89\xC1\xF3\xA4\x5F\x5E\xC3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x89\x4C\x24\x08\x48\x83\xEC\x18\x8B\x44\x24\x20\x83\xE0\x1F\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8B\x44\x24\x20\xC1\xE8\x02\x25\xFE\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x28\x0F\xB6\x44\x01\x02\xB9\x1F\x00\x00\x00\x2B\x4C\x24\x20\x83\xE1\x07\xD3\xF8\x83\xE0\x01\x88\x44\x24\x04\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x04\x83\xF0\x01\x8B\x4C\x24\x20\xC1\xE9\x03\x21\xC8\x8B\x4C\x24\x20\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x8B\x4C\x24\x20\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xC8\x89\x04\x24\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x8B\x40\x0F\xC1\xE8\x0A\x8B\x0C\x24\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x89\x04\x24\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x8B\x40\x0F\xC1\xE8\x07\x8B\x0C\x24\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x89\x04\x24\x8B\x44\x24\x20\x83\xE0\x02\x85\xC0\x74\x15\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x8B\x40\x0F\xC1\xE8\x05\x8B\x0C\x24\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x89\x04\x24\x8B\x44\x24\x20\x83\xE0\x04\x85\xC0\x74\x15\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x8B\x40\x0F\xC1\xE8\x08\x8B\x0C\x24\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x89\x04\x24\x8B\x04\x24\x83\xE0\x01\x89\x04\x24\x8B\x44\x24\x20\x83\xE0\x01\xC1\xE0\x02\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x28\x8B\x49\x0F\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0F\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x8B\x40\x0F\xD1\xE0\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0F\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x8B\x0C\x24\x8B\x40\x0F\x09\xC8\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x28\x89\x41\x0F\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x8B\x40\x0F\xC1\xE8\x0B\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x04\x31\xC8\x83\xE0\x01\x48\x83\xC4\x18\xC3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x48\x89\x4C\x24\x08\x48\x83\xEC\x48\xC7\x44\x24\x30\x1F\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x58\x8B\x40\x14\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8B\x44\x24\x20\x35\x89\x19\x08\x01\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8B\x44\x24\x20\xC1\xE8\x0C\x89\x44\x24\x20\xC7\x44\x24\x24\x0A\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0A\x8B\x44\x24\x24\xFF\xC8\x89\x44\x24\x24\x83\x7C\x24\x24\x05\x76\x69\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x20\x83\xE0\x0F\x89\x44\x24\x2C\x83\x7C\x24\x2C\x00\x74\x0A\xC7\x44\x24\x38\x01\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x08\xC7\x44\x24\x38\x00\x00\x00\x00\x83\x7C\x24\x2C\x0B\x73\x0A\xC7\x44\x24\x3C\x01\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x08\xC7\x44\x24\x3C\x00\x00\x00\x00\x8B\x44\x24\x3C\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x21\xC1\x89\xC8\x8B\x4C\x24\x24\xD3\xE0\x8B\x4C\x24\x30\x09\xC1\x89\xC8\x89\x44\x24\x30\x8B\x44\x24\x20\xC1\xE8\x04\x89\x44\x24\x20\xEB\x86\x8B\x44\x24\x30\xC1\xE8\x06\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x58\x88\x41\x13\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x58\x0F\xB6\x40\x13\xC1\xE0\x06\x83\xC8\x1F\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x58\x89\x41\x0F\xC7\x44\x24\x24\x01\x00\x00\x00\xC7\x44\x24\x28\x00\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0A\x8B\x44\x24\x24\xFF\xC0\x89\x44\x24\x24\x83\x7C\x24\x24\x27\x77\x6A\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x04\x01\x48\x8B\x54\x24\x58\x89\xC1\xE8\xA6\xFD\xFF\xFF\x89\x44\x24\x34\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x8B\x00\x83\xE0\x01\xD1\xE0\x0B\x44\x24\x34\x89\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x8B\x00\x83\xE0\x01\x3B\x44\x24\x34\x75\x12\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x8B\x00\xD1\xE8\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x89\x01\xEB\x15\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x8B\x00\xD1\xE8\x35\x62\x00\x50\x80\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x89\x01\xEB\x85\x48\x83\xC4\x48\xC3\x48\x89\x4C\x24\x08\x48\x83\xEC\x48\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x40\x01\xC1\xF8\x05\x83\xE0\x01\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x88\x41\x0A\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x40\x02\xC1\xF8\x07\x83\xE0\x01\x83\xF0\x01\x88\x44\x24\x24\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x24\x85\xC0\x74\x0E\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x00\x89\x44\x24\x3C\xEB\x0E\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x00\xF7\xD0\x89\x44\x24\x3C\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x3C\x88\x44\x24\x26\xC7\x44\x24\x28\x00\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x40\x01\x83\xE0\x1F\x88\x44\x24\x25\xC7\x44\x24\x2C\x00\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0A\x8B\x44\x24\x2C\xFF\xC0\x89\x44\x24\x2C\x83\x7C\x24\x2C\x04\x7D\x3D\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x28\xC0\xE0\x02\x88\x44\x24\x28\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x25\x83\xE0\x01\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x25\x83\xF1\x01\x83\xE1\x01\xD1\xE1\x09\xC8\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x28\x09\xC1\x89\xC8\x88\x44\x24\x28\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x25\xD0\xE8\x88\x44\x24\x25\xEB\xB2\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x28\x35\xFF\x00\x00\x00\x88\x44\x24\x2A\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x28\x88\x44\x24\x29\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x2A\x88\x44\x24\x2B\xC7\x44\x24\x2C\x00\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0A\x8B\x44\x24\x2C\xFF\xC0\x89\x44\x24\x2C\x83\x7C\x24\x2C\x08\x0F\x8D\x9F\x00\x00\x00\x8B\x44\x24\x2C\x83\xC0\x08\xC1\xF8\x02\x25\xFE\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x44\x01\x02\x8B\x4C\x24\x2C\x83\xC1\x08\xBA\x1F\x00\x00\x00\x29\xCA\x89\xD1\x83\xE1\x07\xD3\xF8\x83\xE0\x01\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x25\x31\xC8\x8B\x4C\x24\x2C\xD3\xE0\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x29\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x88\x44\x24\x29\x8B\x44\x24\x2C\x83\xC0\x18\xC1\xF8\x02\x25\xFE\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x44\x01\x02\x8B\x4C\x24\x2C\x83\xC1\x18\xBA\x1F\x00\x00\x00\x29\xCA\x89\xD1\x83\xE1\x07\xD3\xF8\x83\xE0\x01\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x25\x31\xC8\x8B\x4C\x24\x2C\xD3\xE0\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x2B\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x88\x44\x24\x2B\xE9\x4C\xFF\xFF\xFF\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\xC7\x40\x0B\x00\x00\x00\x00\xC7\x44\x24\x20\x00\x00\x00\x00\xC7\x44\x24\x30\x1F\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0A\x8B\x44\x24\x30\xFF\xC8\x89\x44\x24\x30\x83\x7C\x24\x30\x00\x0F\x8C\xA4\x00\x00\x00\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x26\xC1\xE0\x03\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x89\x41\x0F\xC7\x44\x24\x38\x00\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0A\x8B\x44\x24\x38\xFF\xC0\x89\x44\x24\x38\x83\x7C\x24\x38\x0C\x7D\x14\x48\x8B\x54\x24\x50\x8B\x4C\x24\x30\xE8\xA6\x00\x00\x00\x88\x44\x24\x34\xEB\xDB\x8B\x44\x24\x20\xD1\xE0\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8B\x44\x24\x30\xC1\xF8\x02\x25\xFE\x00\x00\x00\x48\x98\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x0F\xB6\x44\x01\x02\xB9\x1F\x00\x00\x00\x2B\x4C\x24\x30\x83\xE1\x07\xD3\xF8\x83\xE0\x01\x8B\x4C\x24\x30\x83\xE1\x01\x31\xC8\x8B\x4C\x24\x30\x8B\x54\x24\x28\xD3\xEA\x89\xD1\x83\xE1\x01\x31\xC8\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x34\x31\xC8\x8B\x4C\x24\x20\x09\xC1\x89\xC8\x89\x44\x24\x20\xE9\x47\xFF\xFF\xFF\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x8B\x4C\x24\x20\x89\x48\x0B\x0F\xB6\x44\x24\x26\xC1\xE0\x03\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x24\xC1\xE1\x02\x09\xC8\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x24\xD1\xE1\x09\xC8\x0F\xB6\x4C\x24\x24\x09\xC8\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x50\x89\x41\x0F\x48\x83\xC4\x48\xC3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x89\x4C\x24\x08\x48\x83\xEC\x28\x8B\x44\x24\x30\x83\xE0\x1F\x89\x44\x24\x30\x8B\x44\x24\x30\xD1\xE8\x83\xE0\x03\xE8\x10\x00\x00\x00\x80\x04\x00\x00\xA0\x04\x00\x00\x80\x05\x00\x00\xA0\x05\x00\x00\x59\x8B\x04\x81\x89\x44\x24\x04\xC7\x44\x24\x08\x00\x00\x00\x00\xC7\x44\x24\x0C\x00\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0A\x8B\x44\x24\x0C\xFF\xC0\x89\x44\x24\x0C\x83\x7C\x24\x0C\x0C\x7D\x3D\x8B\x44\x24\x0C\x0F\xB6\xC8\x8B\x44\x24\x04\xD3\xE8\x83\xE0\x01\x85\xC0\x74\x27\x8B\x44\x24\x0C\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x48\x89\x4C\x24\x10\x0F\xB6\xC8\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x10\x8B\x40\x0F\xD3\xE8\x8B\x4C\x24\x08\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x89\x44\x24\x08\xEB\xB2\x8B\x44\x24\x30\x83\xE0\x01\xC1\xE0\x02\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x8B\x49\x0F\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0F\x8B\x44\x24\x30\xC1\xE8\x02\x25\xFE\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x0F\xB6\x44\x01\x02\xB9\x1F\x00\x00\x00\x2B\x4C\x24\x30\x83\xE1\x07\xD3\xF8\x83\xE0\x01\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x0F\xB6\x49\x0A\x31\xC8\x88\x04\x24\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x38\x8B\x40\x0F\xD1\xE0\x0F\xB6\x0C\x24\x8B\x54\x24\x08\x31\xCA\x89\xD1\x83\xE1\x01\x09\xC8\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0F\x8B\x44\x24\x30\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x48\x89\x4C\x24\x18\x0F\xB6\xC8\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x18\x8B\x40\x0B\xD3\xE8\x83\xE0\x01\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x8B\x49\x0F\x31\xC1\x89\xC8\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x38\x89\x41\x0F\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x38\x8B\x40\x0F\xC1\xE8\x0B\x0F\xB6\x0C\x24\x31\xC8\x83\xE0\x01\x48\x83\xC4\x28\xC3\x48\x89\x54\x24\x10\x48\x89\x4C\x24\x08\x48\x83\xEC\x38\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x48\x83\x78\x14\x00\x74\x14\x48\x8B\x54\x24\x48\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x40\xE8\x3F\xFA\xFF\xFF\xE9\x97\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x48\xE8\xA6\xFB\xFF\xFF\xC7\x44\x24\x20\x01\x00\x00\x00\xC7\x44\x24\x24\x00\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x0A\x8B\x44\x24\x20\xFF\xC0\x89\x44\x24\x20\x83\x7C\x24\x20\x27\x77\x6A\x8B\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x40\x0F\xB6\x04\x01\x48\x8B\x54\x24\x48\x89\xC1\xE8\x2E\xFE\xFF\xFF\x89\x44\x24\x28\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x40\x8B\x00\x83\xE0\x01\xD1\xE0\x0B\x44\x24\x28\x89\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x40\x8B\x00\x83\xE0\x01\x3B\x44\x24\x28\x75\x12\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x40\x8B\x00\xD1\xE8\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x40\x89\x01\xEB\x15\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x40\x8B\x00\xD1\xE8\x35\x62\x00\x50\x80\x48\x8B\x4C\x24\x40\x89\x01\xEB\x85\x48\x83\xC4\x38\xC3\x49\x89\xE3\x48\x83\xEC\x68\x45\x85\xC0\x49\x89\x5B\xF8\x49\x89\x6B\xF0\x49\x89\x73\xE8\x49\x89\x7B\xE0\x4D\x89\x63\xD8\x44\x8B\x61\x04\x44\x89\xC5\x48\x89\xD6\x48\x89\xCB\x45\x89\xE1\x45\x89\x63\xC8\x74\x26\x49\x8D\x4B\xC8\x49\x89\x4B\xB8\xE8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x5A\x48\x81\xEA\xD0\x1D\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xE8\xE2\xFE\xFF\xFF\x44\x8B\x4C\x24\x30\x8B\x03\x44\x31\xC8\x89\xC1\x44\x31\xE0\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x02\x33\x03\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x04\x33\x03\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x06\x33\x03\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x08\x33\x03\x89\xC2\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x0A\x89\x13\x31\xC8\x85\xED\x48\x8B\x6C\x24\x58\x89\x43\x04\x41\x89\xC4\x89\xC2\x89\x44\x24\x34\x74\x27\x48\x8D\x4C\x24\x34\xE8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x5A\x48\x81\xEA\x5D\x1E\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xE8\x55\xFE\xFF\xFF\x8B\x54\x24\x34\x44\x8B\x4C\x24\x30\x8B\x03\x48\x8B\x7C\x24\x48\x31\xD0\x89\xC1\x44\x31\xE0\x4C\x8B\x64\x24\x40\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x05\x33\x03\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x0A\x33\x03\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x0F\x33\x03\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x14\x33\x03\x89\x0B\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x19\x33\x03\x48\x85\xF6\x89\x0B\x89\x43\x04\x48\x8B\x5C\x24\x60\x74\x06\x44\x89\x0E\x89\x56\x04\x48\x8B\x74\x24\x50\x48\x83\xC4\x68\xC3\x48\x83\xEC\x08\x4C\x8D\x0C\x24\x41\xB8\x01\x00\x00\x00\x49\x89\x09\x8B\x41\x5C\x48\xC1\xE0\x20\x8B\x49\x12\x48\x09\xC1\x48\x89\xCA\x48\x83\xC2\x08\xE8\x6E\xFE\xFF\xFF\x48\x83\xC4\x08\xC3\x49\x89\xE3\x48\x83\xEC\x68\x49\x89\x5B\xF8\x48\x89\xCB\x49\x89\x6B\xF0\x49\x89\x73\xE8\x49\x89\x7B\xE0\x4C\x89\xCF\x44\x8B\x09\x4D\x89\x63\xD8\x45\x89\xC4\x44\x89\xC8\x48\x89\xD6\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x19\x33\x41\x04\x44\x89\x49\x04\x89\x01\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x14\x89\x4B\x04\x44\x31\xC8\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x0F\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4B\x04\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x0A\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4B\x04\x89\xC1\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\xC1\xC0\x05\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4B\x04\x89\xC1\x8B\x43\x04\x31\xC8\x89\x4B\x04\x35\x4A\x00\x2C\x5B\x45\x85\xE4\x89\x03\x89\xC5\x41\x89\xC0\x89\x44\x24\x34\x74\x37\x48\x8B\x07\x49\x8D\x4B\xCC\x44\x0F\xB7\x48\x1E\x44\x0F\xB7\x40\x0C\x0F\xB7\x50\x08\x49\x89\x4B\xB8\xE8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x5A\x48\x81\xEA\xE1\x1F\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xE8\xD1\xFC\xFF\xFF\x44\x8B\x44\x24\x34\x8B\x43\x04\x44\x31\xC0\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x0A\x89\x4B\x04\x31\xE8\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x08\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4B\x04\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x06\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4B\x04\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x04\x33\x43\x04\x89\x4B\x04\x89\xC1\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\xC1\xC0\x02\x33\x43\x04\x89\xC2\x89\xC8\x31\xD0\x89\x53\x04\x35\xC3\x25\x34\x80\x45\x85\xE4\x4C\x8B\x64\x24\x40\x89\x03\x89\xC5\x89\xC1\x89\x44\x24\x30\x74\x3D\x48\x8B\x07\x48\x8D\x4C\x24\x30\x44\x0F\xB7\x48\x1E\x44\x0F\xB7\x40\x0C\x0F\xB7\x50\x08\x48\x89\x4C\x24\x20\xE8\x00\x00\x00\x00\x5A\x48\x81\xEA\x8E\x20\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x12\x48\x03\x52\x20\xE8\x24\xFC\xFF\xFF\x44\x8B\x44\x24\x34\x8B\x4C\x24\x30\x8B\x43\x04\x48\x8B\x7C\x24\x48\x89\x6B\x04\x48\x8B\x6C\x24\x58\x31\xC8\x48\x85\xF6\x89\x03\x48\x8B\x5C\x24\x60\x74\x06\x89\x0E\x44\x89\x46\x04\x48\x8B\x74\x24\x50\x48\x83\xC4\x68\xC3\x48\x83\xEC\x08\x4C\x8D\x0C\x24\x41\xB8\x01\x00\x00\x00\x49\x89\x09\x8B\x41\x5C\x48\xC1\xE0\x20\x8B\x49\x12\x48\x09\xC1\x48\x89\xCA\x48\x83\xC2\x08\xE8\x23\xFE\xFF\xFF\x48\x83\xC4\x08\xC3\x48\x89\xE0\x48\x81\xEC\xE8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x58\x08\x48\x89\x68\x10\x48\x89\x70\x18\x48\x89\x78\x20\x4C\x89\x60\xF8\x4C\x89\x68\xF0\x4C\x89\x70\xE8\x4C\x89\x78\xE0\xB8\x08\x00\x00\x00\x44\x8D\x72\x07\x41\x89\xD7\x4C\x89\xC5\x41\xC1\xEE\x03\x41\x83\xE7\x07\x48\x89\xCB\x44\x0F\x44\xF8\x45\x31\xC9\x41\x8D\x46\xFF\x85\xC0\x44\x89\x7C\x24\x28\x44\x89\x4C\x24\x24\x45\x89\xC8\x44\x89\x4C\x24\x20\x45\x89\xCD\x45\x8D\x51\x02\x0F\x84\x7A\x02\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x7C\x24\x30\x44\x8B\x64\x24\x54\x4D\x89\xD7\x44\x31\x03\x44\x31\x4B\x04\x45\x85\xED\x8B\x0B\x8B\x53\x04\x0F\x85\x16\x01\x00\x00\x45\x39\xFE\x0F\x86\xDB\x00\x00\x00\x66\x44\x89\x6D\x10\x48\x8B\x03\x48\x89\xE9\x48\x89\x44\x24\x38\x48\x8D\x44\x24\x38\x48\x89\x7C\x24\x40\x89\x45\x12\x48\x8D\x44\x24\x38\x66\x44\x89\x7D\x16\x48\xC1\xE8\x20\x66\x44\x89\x6D\x3E\x89\x45\x5C\xE8\x1C\xFD\xFF\xFF\x48\x8B\x7C\x24\x40\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x38\x48\x89\x7C\x24\x30\x8B\x74\x24\x34\x48\x89\x03\x89\x7C\x24\x50\x48\x8D\x54\x24\x54\x66\x44\x89\x6D\x16\x45\x8D\x45\x05\x8B\x4A\xFC\x48\x83\xC2\x14\x8D\x04\x31\x83\xE1\x1F\x89\x42\xEC\x89\xF8\xD3\xC8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8B\x4A\xEC\x8D\x04\x31\x83\xE1\x1F\x89\x42\xF0\x89\xF8\xD3\xC8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8B\x4A\xF0\x8D\x04\x31\x83\xE1\x1F\x89\x42\xF4\x89\xF8\xD3\xC8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8B\x4A\xF4\x8D\x04\x31\x83\xE1\x1F\x89\x42\xF8\x89\xF8\xD3\xC8\x31\x44\x24\x54\x8B\x4A\xF8\x8D\x04\x31\x83\xE1\x1F\x89\x42\xFC\x44\x8B\x64\x24\x54\x89\xF8\xD3\xC8\x41\x31\xC4\x49\xFF\xC8\x44\x89\x64\x24\x54\x75\x8A\xE9\x42\x01\x00\x00\x48\x89\xD8\x48\x89\xE9\x66\xC7\x45\x10\x00\x00\x48\xC1\xE8\x20\x66\xC7\x45\x16\x01\x00\x66\xC7\x45\x3E\x00\x00\x89\x45\x5C\x89\x5D\x12\xE8\x52\xFC\xFF\xFF\x66\xC7\x45\x16\x00\x00\xE9\x10\x01\x00\x00\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x46\x8D\x04\x21\x4C\x8D\x4C\x24\x5C\x8D\x34\x02\x44\x89\x03\x4D\x89\xFA\x89\x73\x04\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC2\x49\x83\xC1\x30\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xF2\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC2\x41\x2B\x51\xCC\x41\x31\xD0\x89\xD1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x45\x03\x41\xD0\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC6\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xD6\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC6\x41\x2B\x71\xD4\x41\x31\xF0\x89\xF1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x45\x03\x41\xD8\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC2\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xF2\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC2\x41\x2B\x51\xDC\x41\x31\xD0\x89\xD1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x45\x03\x41\xE0\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC6\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xD6\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC6\x41\x2B\x71\xE4\x41\x31\xF0\x89\xF1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x45\x03\x41\xE8\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC2\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xF2\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC2\x41\x2B\x51\xEC\x41\x31\xD0\x89\xD1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x45\x03\x41\xF0\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC6\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xD6\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC6\x41\x2B\x71\xF4\x41\x31\xF0\x89\xF1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x45\x03\x41\xF8\x49\xFF\xCA\x0F\x85\x0F\xFF\xFF\xFF\x44\x89\x03\x89\x73\x04\x44\x8B\x03\x44\x8B\x4B\x04\x41\x8D\x46\xFF\x41\xFF\xC5\x48\x83\xC3\x08\x44\x89\x44\x24\x20\x41\x39\xC5\x44\x89\x4C\x24\x24\x0F\x82\xA0\xFD\xFF\xFF\x44\x8B\x7C\x24\x28\x41\xBA\x02\x00\x00\x00\xEB\x05\x44\x8B\x64\x24\x54\x45\x85\xFF\x4C\x8B\xAC\x24\xD8\x00\x00\x00\x74\x2C\x48\x8D\x44\x24\x20\x48\x89\xDF\x48\x8D\x4C\x24\x20\x48\x29\xC7\x44\x89\xFA\x0F\xB6\x04\x0F\x48\xFF\xC1\x30\x41\xFF\x48\xFF\xCA\x75\xF1\x44\x8B\x4C\x24\x24\x44\x8B\x44\x24\x20\x41\x83\xFE\x02\x0F\x86\xFF\x00\x00\x00\x44\x03\x4C\x24\x50\x48\x8D\x74\x24\x5C\x45\x01\xE0\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC2\x48\x83\xC6\x30\xC1\xE9\x04\x44\x31\xCA\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC2\x2B\x56\xCC\x41\x31\xD0\x89\xD1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x44\x03\x46\xD0\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC7\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xD7\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC7\x2B\x7E\xD4\x41\x31\xF8\x89\xF9\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x44\x03\x46\xD8\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC2\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xFA\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC2\x2B\x56\xDC\x41\x31\xD0\x89\xD1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x44\x03\x46\xE0\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC7\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xD7\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC7\x2B\x7E\xE4\x41\x31\xF8\x89\xF9\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x44\x03\x46\xE8\x44\x89\xC1\x44\x89\xC2\xC1\xE9\x04\x31\xFA\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xC2\x2B\x56\xEC\x41\x31\xD0\x89\xD1\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x44\x03\x46\xF0\x44\x89\xC1\x45\x89\xC1\xC1\xE9\x04\x41\x31\xD1\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC1\x44\x2B\x4E\xF4\x45\x31\xC8\x44\x89\xC9\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC0\x44\x03\x46\xF8\x49\xFF\xCA\x0F\x85\x10\xFF\xFF\xFF\xEB\x51\x41\x83\xFE\x01\x75\x0D\x8B\x03\x89\x44\x24\x20\x8B\x43\x04\x89\x44\x24\x24\x48\x8D\x44\x24\x20\x48\x89\xE9\x66\xC7\x45\x10\x00\x00\x89\x45\x12\x48\x8D\x44\x24\x20\x66\xC7\x45\x16\x01\x00\x48\xC1\xE8\x20\x66\xC7\x45\x3E\x00\x00\x89\x45\x5C\xE8\x7D\xF9\xFF\xFF\x44\x8B\x4C\x24\x24\x44\x8B\x44\x24\x20\x66\xC7\x45\x16\x00\x00\x4C\x8B\xA4\x24\xE0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8B\xAC\x24\xF8\x00\x00\x00\x41\x83\xFE\x01\x4C\x8B\xB4\x24\xD0\x00\x00\x00\x76\x1B\x45\x85\xFF\x74\x0C\x48\x8D\x73\xF8\x44\x89\xF9\x48\x89\xDF\xF3\xA4\x44\x89\x43\xF8\x44\x89\x4B\xFC\xEB\x07\x44\x89\x03\x44\x89\x4B\x04\x4C\x8B\xBC\x24\xC8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8B\xBC\x24\x08\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8B\xB4\x24\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x9C\x24\xF0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x81\xC4\xE8\x00\x00\x00\xC3\x48\x89\xE0\x48\x81\xEC\xF8\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x58\x08\x48\x89\x68\x10\x48\x89\x70\x18\x48\x89\x78\x20\x4C\x89\x60\xF8\x4C\x89\x68\xF0\x4C\x89\x70\xE8\x4C\x89\x78\xE0\x48\x89\xCB\x8D\x4A\x07\x89\xD0\xBA\x08\x00\x00\x00\xC1\xE9\x03\x83\xE0\x07\x4C\x89\xC7\x0F\x44\xC2\x45\x31\xFF\x83\xF9\x01\x89\x4C\x24\x30\x44\x8D\x62\x04\x44\x89\x7C\x24\x2C\x44\x89\x7C\x24\x34\x44\x89\x7C\x24\x28\x45\x89\xFE\x89\x44\x24\x38\x0F\x86\x9F\x01\x00\x00\x83\xC1\xFE\x44\x89\xFE\x89\x4C\x24\x20\x0F\x84\x8F\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x40\x44\x8B\x6C\x24\x64\x8B\x6C\x24\x60\x85\xF6\x44\x8B\x03\x44\x8B\x73\x04\x45\x89\xC7\x44\x89\x44\x24\x28\x0F\x85\xEE\x00\x00\x00\x48\x89\x44\x24\x50\x48\x8D\x44\x24\x48\x66\x89\x77\x10\x48\x8B\x0B\x89\x47\x12\x48\x8D\x44\x24\x48\x48\xC1\xE8\x20\x48\x89\x4C\x24\x48\x48\x89\xF9\x66\xC7\x47\x16\x02\x00\x66\x89\x77\x3E\x89\x47\x5C\xE8\x0E\xFA\xFF\xFF\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x48\x4C\x8D\x44\x24\x64\x48\x89\x03\x48\x8B\x44\x24\x50\x44\x8D\x56\x05\x48\x89\x44\x24\x40\x44\x8B\x4C\x24\x44\x66\x89\x77\x16\x89\x44\x24\x60\x41\x8B\x48\xFC\x49\x83\xC0\x14\x42\x8D\x14\x09\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\x89\x50\xEC\x89\xC2\xD3\xCA\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8B\x48\xEC\x42\x8D\x14\x09\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\x89\x50\xF0\x89\xC2\xD3\xCA\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8B\x48\xF0\x42\x8D\x14\x09\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\x89\x50\xF4\x89\xC2\xD3\xCA\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8B\x48\xF4\x42\x8D\x14\x09\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\x89\x50\xF8\x89\xC2\xD3\xCA\x31\x54\x24\x64\x41\x8B\x48\xF8\x42\x8D\x14\x09\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\x89\x50\xFC\x44\x8B\x6C\x24\x64\x89\xC2\xD3\xCA\x41\x31\xD5\x49\xFF\xCA\x44\x89\x6C\x24\x64\x0F\x85\x77\xFF\xFF\xFF\x8B\x6C\x24\x60\xEB\x4B\x45\x89\xE3\x45\x89\xF1\x4C\x8D\x94\x24\xC0\x00\x00\x00\x45\x2B\x42\x04\x44\x89\xC9\x49\x83\xEA\x08\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC8\x45\x31\xC8\x45\x03\x4A\x08\x44\x89\xC1\xC1\xE9\x04\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC9\x45\x31\xC1\x41\x83\xC3\xFF\x75\xD0\x45\x29\xE8\x41\x29\xE9\x44\x89\x4B\x04\x44\x89\x03\x8B\x4C\x24\x34\xFF\xC6\x48\x83\xC3\x08\x31\x4B\xF8\x8B\x4C\x24\x2C\x44\x89\x7C\x24\x34\x31\x4B\xFC\x3B\x74\x24\x20\x44\x89\x74\x24\x2C\x0F\x82\x88\xFE\xFF\xFF\x8B\x44\x24\x38\x45\x31\xFF\xEB\x09\x44\x8B\x6C\x24\x64\x8B\x6C\x24\x60\x85\xC0\x44\x89\x7C\x24\x20\x44\x89\xFE\x44\x89\x7C\x24\x24\x74\x1A\x48\x8D\x53\x08\x48\x8D\x4C\x24\x20\x41\x89\xC0\xE8\xB8\xED\xFF\xFF\x8B\x74\x24\x24\x44\x8B\x7C\x24\x20\x44\x8B\x5C\x24\x30\x41\x83\xFB\x01\x75\x32\x48\x89\xD8\x48\x89\xF9\x66\xC7\x47\x10\x00\x00\x48\xC1\xE8\x20\x66\xC7\x47\x16\x01\x00\x66\xC7\x47\x3E\x00\x00\x89\x47\x5C\x89\x5F\x12\xE8\x75\xF8\xFF\xFF\x66\xC7\x47\x16\x00\x00\xE9\x29\x01\x00\x00\x41\x83\xFB\x02\x75\x34\x48\x89\xD8\x48\x89\xF9\x66\xC7\x47\x10\x00\x00\x48\xC1\xE8\x20\x66\xC7\x47\x16\x01\x00\x66\xC7\x47\x3E\x00\x00\x89\x47\x5C\x89\x5F\x12\xE8\x3D\xF8\xFF\xFF\x44\x8B\x5C\x24\x30\x66\xC7\x47\x16\x00\x00\xEB\x55\x8B\x13\x44\x8B\x43\x04\x45\x89\xE2\x4C\x8D\x8C\x24\xC0\x00\x00\x00\x41\x2B\x51\x04\x44\x89\xC1\x49\x83\xE9\x08\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xCA\x44\x31\xC2\x45\x03\x41\x08\x89\xD1\xC1\xE9\x04\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC8\x41\x31\xD0\x41\x83\xC2\xFF\x75\xD2\x44\x29\xEA\x41\x29\xE8\x41\x83\xFB\x01\x89\x13\x44\x89\x43\x04\x0F\x86\x9A\x00\x00\x00\x44\x33\x3B\x33\x73\x04\x8B\x44\x24\x38\x85\xC0\x44\x89\x7C\x24\x20\x89\x74\x24\x24\x74\x31\x4C\x8D\x44\x24\x20\x49\x89\xD9\x48\x8D\x4B\x08\x4D\x29\xC1\x49\x89\xC0\x48\x8D\x54\x24\x20\x0F\xB6\x01\x48\xFF\xC1\x48\xFF\xC2\x49\xFF\xC8\x41\x88\x44\x11\xFF\x0F\xB6\x42\xFF\x88\x41\xFF\x75\xE6\x41\x83\xFB\x02\x0F\x84\xED\xFE\xFF\xFF\x8B\x13\x44\x8B\x43\x04\x4C\x8D\x8C\x24\xC0\x00\x00\x00\x41\x2B\x51\x04\x44\x89\xC1\x49\x83\xE9\x08\xC1\xE9\x07\x83\xE1\x1F\xD3\xCA\x44\x31\xC2\x45\x03\x41\x08\x89\xD1\xC1\xE9\x04\x83\xE1\x1F\x41\xD3\xC8\x41\x31\xD0\x41\x83\xC4\xFF\x75\xD2\x44\x29\xEA\x41\x29\xE8\x44\x89\x43\x04\x89\x13\x8B\x44\x24\x28\x4C\x8B\xBC\x24\xD8\x00\x00\x00\x4C\x8B\xAC\x24\xE8\x00\x00\x00\x31\x03\x44\x31\x73\x04\x4C\x8B\xA4\x24\xF0\x00\x00\x00\x4C\x8B\xB4\x24\xE0\x00\x00\x00\x48\x8B\x9C\x24\x00\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8B\xBC\x24\x18\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8B\xB4\x24\x10\x01\x00\x00\x48\x8B\xAC\x24\x08\x01\x00\x00\x48\x81\xC4\xF8\x00\x00\x00\xC3\xCC\xCC\xCC\xCC\x57\x59\xE9\xF9\xD5\xFF\xFF')
fullfname=os.getcwd()+'/backbas.so'

# uncomment next 2 lines to get unipatch for 10 spartans
#unipatch[0x11F8]=10
#unipatch[0x137E]=10


try:
  fp = open(fullfname, 'r+')
  if os.stat(fp.name).st_size > 0:
    mm = mmap.mmap(fp.fileno(), 0)

    # WTF? "to smoke": man 5 elf
    if mm[0]!=0x7f or mm[1]!=0x45 or mm[2]!=0x4C or mm[3]!=0x46 or mm[4]!=2 or mm[5]!=1 or mm[6]!=1 or mm[16]!=3 or mm[17]!=0 or mm[18]!=0x3E or mm[19]!=0:
      print ("what's a fuck are you giving me?")
      sys.exit()

    e_phoff     = mm[0x20]+(mm[0x21]+(mm[0x22]+(mm[0x23]<<8)<<8)<<8)
    e_phentsize = mm[0x36]+(mm[0x37]<<8)
    e_phnum     = mm[0x38]+(mm[0x39]<<8)

    for i in range(e_phnum):
      p = e_phoff + i * e_phentsize
      p_type  = mm[p]  +(mm[p+1]+(mm[p+2]+(mm[p+3]<<8)<<8)<<8)
      p_flags = mm[p+4]+(mm[p+5]+(mm[p+6]+(mm[p+7]<<8)<<8)<<8)
      if (p_type==1 and p_flags==5):
          print(f"p_type={hex(p_type)}, p_flags={hex(p_flags)}")
          print(f"mm[{hex(p+4)}] += PF_W")
          mm[p+4] = 7
          break

    pattern_addr = mm.find(pattern)
    if pattern_addr != -1:
      unipatch_addr=pattern_addr-0x2A75
      print (f"patching  {fullfname}  at offset={hex(unipatch_addr)}")
      mm[unipatch_addr:unipatch_addr+0x2A07] = unipatch

  mm.close()
except IOError as e:
  print (f"I/O error({e.errno}): {e.strerror}, filename={fullfname}")
```

----------

asotel (24.11.2022), CDGR (24.11.2022), detect (26.11.2022), imartyn (24.11.2022), mangazone (02.12.2022), newcss (23.11.2022), Pependos (23.11.2022), redhat2020 (01.12.2022), Toomad (27.11.2022), vovashulga (01.12.2022), wlion (04.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

для файловых баз необходимо ещё вот это:


```
# это годится только для 22-1709-linux64
printf '\xEB'         | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x003AB22C)) count=1 conv=notrunc
printf '\x90\x90'     | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x003AB29F)) count=2 conv=notrunc
printf '\xEB'         | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x003AB2A8)) count=1 conv=notrunc
printf '\x31\xC0\x90' | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x003BA2CF)) count=3 conv=notrunc
```

----------

redhat2020 (01.12.2022), vovashulga (01.12.2022), wlion (08.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> для файловых баз необходимо ещё вот это:
> этот код надо выполнять в окне терминала, либа бэкбейс должна быть рядом.
> код ниже сохранить в файл delic.sh
> запускать так (либа бэкбейс должна быть рядом - в том же каталоге):
> sh delic.sh
> если предварительно выполнить:
> chmod +x delic.sh
> , то запускать можно будеть так:
> ./delic.sh
> ...


для "чайников" расписал подробнее - "как это выполнять?"

----------

olegtelec (01.12.2022), redhat2020 (01.12.2022), Toomad (27.11.2022), vovashulga (01.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

немного инфы для снятия нервного напряжения:
"SN" (SerialNumber) и первые 112 байт памяти ключа (в дампе это "Data") задействованы в проверке hasp-ключа изделием.

Хочу сказать разработчикам защитных механизмов изделия: "тщительнее тестировать надо, ребята", а то поставили всех причастных к саппорту вашего изделия в позу с опорой на четыре кости.
А если у последнего факапа будет продолжение, то набросал примерный план ответных действий:

1) уже в процессе разработки генератор "мутантов" с подбором "белого" значения "SN";
    примерная схема работы:
   (1) - берем какой-нибудь SN (из ранее известных);
   (2) - отправляем на сервис вендора пакет так, как это делает платформа перед "наказанием"; (скриптик на питоне уже в процессе реализации)
   (3) - если в ответе сервера нет "наказания", то вычисляем байтики для "Data" (уже реализовано). если в ответе сервера есть "наказание", то SN=SN+1 и переход к (2)

2) есть патч, ломающий проверку hasp-ключа изделием - так что изделие стартанет с любым значением SN ключа; если доступ к инет-сервису валидации будет открыт, то нужно ещё патчить механизм "наказания"

3) в некоторых случаях (на клиенте) требуется, чтобы ключик от унипатча был строго сетевой - легко делается в унипатче (убираем реализацию HASP-API-сервисов локального ключа и оставляем только сервисы сетевого хаспа)

P.S.
в виндовом унипатче, которым мы научились пользоваться под Linux, 99% кода - это реализация сервисов шифрования и дешифрования данных - огромное СПАСИБО создателям виндового унипатча за этот код.

----------

Ikarus (13.12.2022), kelt44 (02.12.2022), olegtelec (02.12.2022), redhat2020 (03.12.2022), vovashulga (04.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> (2) - отправляем на сервис вендора пакет так, как это делает платформа перед "наказанием"; (скриптик на питоне уже в процессе реализации)


при реализации пункта (2) обнаружил в коде изделия захардкоденую проверку вот этих SN:
1B93C5D6
5CEE77A1
281DCF71
08ED1E32
так что не факт, что "наказание" связано с общением по адресу 185.12.152.33:443 (это может быть простой сбор статистики), вообчем дебагер всё покажет и расскажет  :-)

----------

kelt44 (02.12.2022), redhat2020 (03.12.2022), rinerator (04.12.2022), vovashulga (04.12.2022), wlion (04.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> при реализации пункта (2) обнаружил в коде изделия захардкоденую проверку вот этих SN:
> 1B93C5D6
> 5CEE77A1
> 281DCF71
> 08ED1E32
> так что не факт, что "наказание" связано с общением по адресу 185.12.152.33:443 (это может быть простой сбор статистики), вообчем дебагер всё покажет и расскажет  :-)


Чтобы убить у "афторофф" факапа 15.11 идею составления "чёрного" списка ключей, покажем им один придуманный ключик, с которым изделие стартует и не жужжит про звездец:
в дампе ключа прописать эти данные


```
SN=12345678
Data=
01 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 D9 79 C5 23 3B E9 A2 53
15 21 84 C1 57 3C 48 31 D6 50 2E B0 44 24 84 58
23 B9 32 7A A1 33 26 41 30 09 70 30 C4 C1 28 38
99 2A 56 04 CF DB 20 77 3D 2A AC E6 40 4C 6B 12
D8 29 72 D6 E3 2C 82 DA B4 81 F2 6B AE 26 38 5A
5B E1 C2 44 2C 33 31 81 2C 92 41 57 EC 5D C3 6C
B5 C4 21 3D CB 50 C6 DE 27 42 81 C2 35 29 37 BB
и далее как обычно
0A 00 FF FF FF ................................
```

----------

Alf500 (09.12.2022), asotel (04.12.2022), BabyChild (03.12.2022), deltaone (04.12.2022), garik-kg (15.12.2022), goodcat999 (15.12.2022), ilya.sh (12.12.2022), kelt44 (03.12.2022), navisal (04.12.2022), olegtelec (05.12.2022), redhat2020 (03.12.2022), Serg2008t (03.12.2022), ura188 (13.12.2022), vovashulga (04.12.2022), wlion (04.12.2022), _BigB_ (03.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

И совсем уж приятный ключик:

SN=3D1BB1B7
Data=
01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

проверка хаспа скажет про него ОК.
И ,кстати, в алгоритме тока арифметика и никакой криптографии :-)

----------

Alf500 (09.12.2022), asotel (04.12.2022), BabyChild (03.12.2022), deltaone (04.12.2022), garik-kg (15.12.2022), ilya.sh (12.12.2022), kelt44 (03.12.2022), navisal (04.12.2022), olegtelec (05.12.2022), redhat2020 (03.12.2022), Serg2008t (03.12.2022), ura188 (13.12.2022), vovashulga (04.12.2022), wlion (04.12.2022), _BigB_ (03.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

прочитать SN и всю память ключа (в дампе она "Data") можно на любой ОС, где работает клиент изделия. Необходим тока дебагер:
1) SN ключа возвращается в ответе на вызов "Service 6: HaspID" для локального ключа, и "Service 46: HaspID" для сетевого ключа
2) память ключа изделие читает вызывая "Service 50: ReadBlock" для локального ключа, и "Service 52: ReadBlock" для сетевого ключа;
   ждать (недолго - секунды) когда случится вызов соответствующего HASP Service (50 или 52) и поменять в стэке параметры на свои
скачать HASP4 Programmers Guide

----------

Alf500 (09.12.2022), dobuza (06.12.2022), ilya.sh (12.12.2022), kelt44 (05.12.2022), navisal (05.12.2022), olegtelec (05.12.2022), redhat2020 (05.12.2022), Serg2008t (06.12.2022), ura188 (13.12.2022), vomad (13.12.2022), _BigB_ (05.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Продолжаем флудить вычисленными дампами ключей


```
SN=DEADBEEF
DATA=
01 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 CA AE 95 DB D7 F7 A8 B7
D4 F7 BA 09 45 39 A8 E3 F2 BF EB D4 78 D4 39 57
DA 68 8B 24 A7 47 32 38 BD 75 30 71 B3 B5 BA 25
7D DC E5 00 F8 F4 35 E3 04 B0 55 27 EF 84 E6 C2
F1 B5 A0 6E B5 AC 42 52 97 AF F2 F8 D0 D5 80 ED
FA FD A2 C2 C9 F8 D5 B2 29 CF 12 57 71 04 0A D2
E1 A0 03 20 1E 4C C3 8B D1 22 40 FA 27 38 99 54
64 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF.........
```

----------

Alf500 (09.12.2022), CDGR (07.12.2022), dobuza (07.12.2022), garik-kg (15.12.2022), ilya.sh (12.12.2022), kelt44 (07.12.2022), navisal (08.12.2022), olegtelec (07.12.2022), Serg2008t (08.12.2022), Serrrgio (07.12.2022), ura188 (13.12.2022), wlion (07.12.2022), _BigB_ (07.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> прочитать SN и всю память ключа (в дампе она "Data") можно на любой ОС, где работает клиент изделия. Необходим тока дебагер:
> 1) SN ключа возвращается в ответе на вызов "Service 6: HaspID" для локального ключа, и "Service 46: HaspID" для сетевого ключа
> 2) память ключа изделие читает вызывая "Service 50: ReadBlock" для локального ключа, и "Service 52: ReadBlock" для сетевого ключа;
>    ждать (недолго - секунды) когда случится вызов соответствующего HASP Service (50 или 52) и поменять в стэке параметры на свои
> скачать HASP4 Programmers Guide


маленький лик.без. на примере изделия 18-1563-win32:

версия платформы может быть любая (даже любая последняя) т.к. код HASP API не меняется (и не будет меняться - проект закрыт аж в 2006 году) - я уже ранее писал об этом в теме про унипатч.
про про функцию hasp( ): унипатч лечит либу в точке входа в функцию HASP_API_EP, у неё один входной параметр - ссылка на структуру, в которой уложены все параметры функции hasp( ). Если подняться по иерархии вызовов на 2 уровня, то увидим функцию wrap_HASP_API_Level_2, которая по своим входным 9-ти параметрам похожа на hasp( ) - вот её вызовы (не тело!) удобно дебажить, все её аргументы кладутся в стэк.
wrap_HASP_API_Level_2 вызывает wrap_HASP_API_Level_1, она вызывает HASP_API_EP.

в 32 битных версиях оригинальный код HASP API содержит много затруднений для неопытного кулхацкера (например, код HASP_API_EP начинается с команды EB FF т.е. JMP -1). Но если не заниматься его отладкой, а ограничиться отладкой вызовов wrap_HASP_API_Level_2, то всё будет в точности как в книжке "HASP4 Programmers Guide"

левый столбец - адреса в памяти (не изменяются от сессии к сессии т.к. ASLR ещё не используется в этой версии изделия)


```
1BFA816E:     FF75 20              PUSH DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+20]
1BFA8171:     FF75 1C              PUSH DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+1C]
1BFA8174:     FF75 18              PUSH DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+18]
1BFA8177:     FF75 14              PUSH DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+14]
1BFA817A:     FF75 10              PUSH DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+10]
1BFA817D:     FF75 0C              PUSH DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+C]
1BFA8180:     FF75 08              PUSH DWORD PTR SS:[EBP+8]
1BFA8183:     56                   PUSH ESI
1BFA8184:     57                   PUSH EDI
1BFA8185:     E8 F6960C00          CALL backbas.1C071880              ; это call wrap_HASP_API_Level_2 здесь точка останова

при остановке на  точке останова смотрим в стэк:
0012F400      00000032  Service ID =0x32=50   Service 50: ReadBlock
0012F404      00000000  SeedCode
0012F408      00000066  PortNum
0012F40C      00003B6D  Password1
0012F410      000070CB  Password2
0012F414      0012F480  Param1 \
0012F418      0012F484  Param2 |  они являются указателями, значение смотреть по адресам ниже
0012F41C      0012F48C  Param3 |
0012F420      0012F488  Param4 /
0012F424      6BE0E632
0012F428      044B5138
0012F42C      00003B6D
0012F430      0012F4D8    Pointer to next SEH record
0012F434      1C354460    SE handler
0012F438      00000000
0012F43C     /0012F4E4
0012F440     |1BFB6425    RETURN to backbas.1BFB6425 from backbas.1BFA8130
0012F444     |00000066
0012F448     |00003B6D
0012F44C     |000070CB
0012F450     |0012F480
0012F454     |0012F484
0012F458     |0012F48C
0012F45C     |0012F488
0012F460     |6BE0E6EA
0012F464     |0447E310
0012F468     |00000005
0012F46C     |0440CB58
0012F470     |0012F50C
0012F474     |00000000
0012F478     |000070CB
0012F47C     |00000066
0012F480     |00000038   значение Param1  (Start Address, in words - initial HASP memory address for reading the block)
0012F484     |00000002   значение Param2  (Block Length, in words - The block size)
0012F488     |04404F50   значение Param4  (Buffer Offset - address of a program buffer т.е. это указатель на buffer, куда будет прочитано 2 слова {38-e и 39-е} из памяти ключа)
0012F48C     |00000000   значение Param3
```

----------

Alf500 (09.12.2022), andrmit (09.12.2022), bnmbnmbnm (17.12.2022), garik-kg (15.12.2022), ilya.sh (12.12.2022), kelt44 (08.12.2022), navisal (08.12.2022), olegtelec (08.12.2022), PaIIItet (08.12.2022), rednomads (11.12.2022), Renzes (13.12.2022), Serg2008t (08.12.2022), ura188 (13.12.2022), wlion (08.12.2022), zed_ds (13.12.2022), _BigB_ (08.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> при реализации пункта (2) обнаружил в коде изделия захардкоденую проверку вот этих SN:
> 1B93C5D6
> 5CEE77A1
> 281DCF71
> 08ED1E32


годится тока для изделий под линукс-х64:
1) берём МС и находим в модулях четыре процитированных выше SN
2) в модулях изделия hex редактором забиваем эти SN нулями (00 00 00 00)
3) применяем унипатч со старыми дампами (см. пост #21 от 21.06.2022)
усё будет шуршать. А "придуманные" дампы нехороши тем, что примерно через 73мин будет крах (или segfault, или "ключ больше не доступен") - я пока занят изучением этих "шестерёнок", но изложенное выше тоже хорошая пилюля.

----------

bnmbnmbnm (28.12.2022), detect (29.12.2022), dimbor2 (Сегодня), freeraider (05.01.2023), garik-kg (28.12.2022), ilya.sh (08.01.2023), kelt44 (28.12.2022), olegtelec (30.12.2022), sanek_potapov (03.01.2023), Serg2008t (28.12.2022), Timothy6551 (04.01.2023), tria (06.01.2023), ura188 (28.12.2022), z8491 (29.12.2022), _BigB_ (28.12.2022)

----------

